# مناقشات دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - المستوى الأول - المحاضرة الثالثة



## Molka Molkan (29 فبراير 2012)

*مناقشات دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - المستوى الأول - المحاضرة الثالثة

**رجاء من كل المشتركين كتابة مشاركة توضح أنهم قرأوا المقالة الثالثة..ومن لا يكتب لا يكون قد قرأ..*

​


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 فبراير 2012)

تم التحميل ولي عوده بعد القراءه

يسوع يباركم


----------



## HappyButterfly (29 فبراير 2012)

تم التحميل 
ولى عودة بعد القراءة


----------



## avamakary (29 فبراير 2012)

*سلام  ونعمة*

تم التحميل  وجاري القراءة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 فبراير 2012)

*ملف ال pdf فيه فيروس

بس أنا حملت ال  word  و جارى المذاكرة*


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 فبراير 2012)

> *ملف ال pdf فيه فيروس
> 
> بس أنا حملت ال  word  و جارى المذاكرة*



صدقيني ما في فايرس، غيري الأنتي فيرس دا


----------



## Bassem Farag (29 فبراير 2012)

* انا قريت المحاضرة مرة واحدة بس وعندى سؤال*

* 

هى دى المفروض نتناقش فيها ٣ ايام بس؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 فبراير 2012)

*



 هى دى المفروض نتناقش فيها ٣ ايام بس؟؟؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

اه، وأقل كمان ، عشان الشغل اللي جاي هو اللي فيه العمق ...
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 فبراير 2012)

*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم 
اسئله صريحه واجابات واضحه 

واسف مره تانيه بس قابلتني بعضالاخطاء الاملائيه البسيطه
*


> *ويوجد مثال جميل لشرح هذا الفداء، فعندما يتم تسخين قطعة حديد إلى حد الإحمرار ويتم الطرق بعد ذلك على الجزء الملون باللون الأحمر نتيجة النار، فالطرق نفسه لا يؤثر في النار ولو لقينا نطرق لعامين!*


*

لقينا = بقينا 


*


> *
> هل الله إتخذ ولد؟!، ما الفرق بين بين أن لله ولد وان الله أتخذ ولد وبين مصطلح " إبن الله "؟،*


*

تكرار


واسمحلي اضيف الرسم التوضيحي ده





 لو صح يا ريت تراسنلي علي الفيس
وانا ممكن اضيف شرح لاي درس قادم عن طريق الصور 

لان وجودي هنا هيقتصر علي متابعه الدوره فقط 

سلام الميسح 
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 فبراير 2012)

لماذا لا تكتب المحاضرة كاملة بدلا من التحميل انا عندى مشكلة كبيرة لا استطيع التحميل نهائيا لان الجهاز فى البيت وهو مشترك ارشونى على مكان اجد المحاضرة مكتوبة


----------



## اليعازر (29 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *مناقشات دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - المستوى الأول - المحاضرة الثالثة
> 
> **رجاء من كل المشتركين كتابة مشاركة توضح أنهم قرأوا المقالة الثالثة..ومن لا يكتب لا يكون قد قرأ..*
> 
> ​



ربنا يبارك تعبك..

من اين استطيع تحميل المحاضرة الثالثة 

.


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 فبراير 2012)

*هنا يا استاذ حبيب يسوع : http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3131235&postcount=8
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 فبراير 2012)

> من اين استطيع تحميل المحاضرة الثالثة



كل محاضرة جديدة تنزل هنا :
*محاضرات دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - المستوى الأول - منتديات الكنيسة العربية*


----------



## اليعازر (29 فبراير 2012)

تم التحميل..

لي عودة بعد القراءة ، 

.


----------



## bob (29 فبراير 2012)

*تم التحميل
*


----------



## Bassem Farag (29 فبراير 2012)

*المجامع الكنسية،*



Molka Molkan قال:


> والمجامع الكنسية تنقسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام ( والبعض يقسمها إلى إثنين فقط )، قسم يُعرَف بـ " مجامع مسكونية " وآخر بـ " مجامع مكانية " وآخير يعرف بـ " مجامع محلية "  ( ويطلق عليها أيضا " المجامع الإقليمية " )


 
* 1 - لو ثلاث اقسام عرفناها .. طب لو اتنين تبقى ايه؟ المسكونية والأقليمية؟؟


2 - المجامع المسكونية تشتهر بمناقشة الهرطقات والأمور اللاهوتية التى تهم العالم المسيحى قاطبةً ... بالأضافة لأمور أخرى غير لاهوتية كموعد عيد القيامة وكون الكهنة من المتزوجين وغيرها من الأمور التنظيمية ، فهل المجامع المكانية والأقليمية تطلق على أى مجمع يُعقَد لأمور تنظيمية أم يشترط وجود أمر لاهوتى لمناقشته؟*


*3 - المجامع المسكونية اللازمة للكل المعروفة هى نيقية والقسطنطينبة وأفسس الأول والثانى .... هل هناك غيرها؟
*
*4 - وهل انتهت المجامع المسكونية بسبب التقسيم الحاصل حالياً؟؟ أم لاتزال هناك إمكانية لعقدها حول الأمور المشتركة؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 فبراير 2012)

> * 1 - لو ثلاث اقسام عرفناها .. طب لو اتنين تبقى ايه؟ المسكونية والأقليمية؟؟*


نعم ..



> *فهل المجامع المكانية والأقليمية تطلق على أى مجمع يُعقَد لأمور تنظيمية أم يشترط وجود أمر لاهوتى لمناقشته؟*


عامل التسمية ليس " لسبب المناقشة " بل " لحدود المجتمعين " فإن كانوا في العالم كله صار " مسكوني " ...إلخ ..



> *3 - المجامع المسكونية اللازمة للكل المعروفة هى نيقية والقسطنطينبة وأفسس الأول والثانى .... هل هناك غيرها؟*


يوجد ولكن هذا امر طائفي لا استطيع الكلام فيه ..



> *4 - وهل انتهت المجامع المسكونية بسبب التقسيم الحاصل حالياً؟؟ أم لاتزال هناك إمكانية لعقدها حول الأمور المشتركة؟*


يوجد إمكانية بالطبع ....


----------



## Bassem Farag (29 فبراير 2012)

*تفاسير الآباء*



Molka Molkan قال:


> هذه التفاسير هى إمتداد التقليد الرسولي نفسه


 
*هل نعتبرها ... نتاج لهضم التقليد الشفاهى والمكتوب؟
*
*وهل عمل النعمة الخاص بالروح القدس يحمى الآباء من الخروج عن نطاق التقليد؟ ، أم أن الأمر متروك فقط لفهم كل أب للتقليد فإذا أخطأ اب ما .. عارضه آباء آخرون ، ومن نقاشاتهم واتفقاهم نعرف الصحيح من الخاطئ؟*



Molka Molkan قال:


> هذه لذلك ففي نقاشنا مع غير المسيحيين فمعيار التفسير هو الآباء لأنهم حصلوا على فرعي التقليد، خصوصاً الآباء اليونان ( اي الذين يتحدثون اليونانية )


 

*هل الآباء الأولين فى كنيسة الأسكندرية وكنيسة أنطاكية من ضمن الآباء اليونان .. أم لا؟
وإن أمكن توضيح لأشهر أسماء الآباء اليونان أكون شاكر لحضراتكم*





Molka Molkan قال:


> ويمكن أن نطلق على كل الأعمال الأبوية ( من غير الآباء الرسل) سواء كانت تفسيرية أو تأملية أو دفاعية .. إلخ، الأدب الآبائي.


 
*هل العظات الروحية والكتب الرعوية ككتاب هرماس تعتبر من الأدب الآبائى أو التقليد الآبائى؟*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (29 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *3 - المجامع المسكونية اللازمة للكل المعروفة هى نيقية والقسطنطينبة وأفسس الأول والثانى .... هل هناك غيرها؟*
> 
> يوجد ولكن هذا امر طائفي لا استطيع الكلام فيه ..


*
قبل طرح اسئلتي في هذا الموضوع

احب ان افهم جزء هنا
اعرف انه يوجد مجامع كثير مسكونية ولكن عليها خلاف 
فهل تقصد هذه (المجامع المختلف عليها) ايضا ملزمه لكل مسيحي ؟  ام لمن يتبع هذه المجامع فقط بدون الدخول في جوانب طائفيه فيها ؟*


----------



## The Coptic Legend (29 فبراير 2012)

تم التحميل
ساقرا المحاضره و لو فى مشكله ساعود بعد قليل
​


----------



## Bassem Farag (29 فبراير 2012)

*الليتورجيات*



Molka Molkan قال:


> فيمكن ان نقول ان الليتورجيا هى التفعيل العملي للتقليد الرسولي في حياة المؤمن المسيحي. ....


 
*أعتقد أن التفعيل العملى للتقليد لا بد ان يشمل كل لحظة من لحظات حياتنا ، فالحياة التى نحياها يجب أن تكون كلها تفعيلاً عملياً للتقليد ، بينما الليتورجيات هى مجرد صياغة لفظية طقسية منظمة لبعض نواحى التقليد
فهل ما اقوله يحتمل الصواب؟*


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 فبراير 2012)

تم الدونلود
وجارى القراءة .........

ربنا يعوض تعبكم
آمين


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 فبراير 2012)

> *هل نعتبرها ... نتاج لهضم التقليد الشفاهى والمكتوب؟*


+ تقليد مسلم نفسه ..


> *وهل عمل النعمة الخاص بالروح القدس  يحمى الآباء من الخروج عن نطاق التقليد؟ ، أم أن الأمر متروك فقط لفهم كل  أب للتقليد فإذا أخطأ اب ما .. عارضه آباء آخرون ، ومن نقاشاتهم واتفقاهم  نعرف الصحيح من الخاطئ؟*


التقليد المقدس كالمصفاة التي تفرق بين ما يصح وما لا يصح ،،

بالطبع من أخطأ من الآباء، فليس أب بعد ، انا اتكلم عن من حكمت الكنيسة عليه فعلا، التقليد مسلم على مدى واسع جغرافيا ، لذلك اي خطأ يتم كشفه بسهولة جدا .. ويمكن ان يكون هذا السبب الذي قلته أحد العوامل ..


> *هل الآباء الأولين فى كنيسة الأسكندرية وكنيسة أنطاكية من ضمن الآباء اليونان .. أم لا؟*



عامل اللغة هو نفسه عامل اللغة ، فلا تقس عامل اللغة بعامل المكان، فقد يكون أب في مصر ولكنه يتحدث القبطية فقط وقد يكون اب في مصر ايضا ويتحدث اليونانية فقط ، فخطأ ان تنسب اللغة لمكان معين بقطع..



> * وإن أمكن توضيح لأشهر أسماء الآباء اليونان أكون شاكر لحضراتكم*


اقرأ كتاب لأبونا تادرس يعقوب ملطي اسمه :

*نظرو شاملة لعلم الباترولوجي في الستة قرون الأولى*





> *هل العظات الروحية والكتب الرعوية ككتاب هرماس تعتبر من الأدب الآبائى أو التقليد الآبائى؟*




كلهم ما عدا كتاب هرماس من الأدب الآبوي ، ولكن كتاب هرماس مختلف فيه قليلا، ولكنه ربما يدخل تحت الادب الآبائي المبكر جدا..




> * فهل تقصد هذه (المجامع المختلف عليها) ايضا ملزمه لكل مسيحي ؟  ام لمن يتبع هذه المجامع فقط بدون الدخول في جوانب طائفيه فيها ؟*


ماذا كتبت في المحاضرة ؟




> المهم أن نعرف أن المجامع ( وخاصة المسكونية ) *غير المختلف عليها* قوانيها ملزمة لكل مسيحي بحسب نوع المجمع،


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 فبراير 2012)

> *بينما الليتورجيات هى مجرد صياغة لفظية طقسية منظمة لبعض نواحى التقليد*



لكل التقليد وليس بعضه ..

ولكن جملتك بها ( سامحني جدا أخي الحبيب ) نوع من المساواة ، فنحن نعيش التقليد بالروح ولكن الآباء بالتفسير والتفعيل العملي داخل الكنيسة ...


----------



## Bassem Farag (29 فبراير 2012)

*فى ٣ ايام؟؟؟؟*

*طبيعة المسيح
الثالوث
الخلاص
الخطية الأصلية
أخطاء الأنبياء
تحريف الكتاب*
*فى ٣ ايام؟؟؟؟
ماشى 
انا مش ح اسأل فيهم علشان نعدى الليلة
بس سؤال واحد فى الخطية الأصلية ...  ما مدى صحة لفظة الخطية الجدية ؟*


----------



## Bassem Farag (29 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ولكن جملتك بها ( سامحني جدا أخي الحبيب ) نوع من المساواة ، فنحن نعيش التقليد بالروح ولكن الآباء بالتفسير والتفعيل العملي داخل الكنيسة ...


 
مش فاهم تقصد انى ساويت بين مين ومين؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 فبراير 2012)

> *فى ٣ ايام؟؟؟؟*


ايوة ، سريع سريع ، لان كدا كدا هانعدي على كل حاجة من دول عمليا في الردود ..



> * انا مش ح اسأل فيهم علشان نعدى الليلة*


لا ، إسأل ..


> * بس سؤال واحد فى الخطية الأصلية ...  ما مدى صحة لفظة الخطية الجدية ؟*


اللفظ مش مهم نسبياً، المهم هو املعنى المتضمن داخل اللفظ، ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 فبراير 2012)

> مش فاهم تقصد انى ساويت بين مين ومين؟


اقصد بين :



> *فالحياة التى نحياها يجب أن تكون كلها تفعيلاً عملياً للتقليد*



وبين تفعيل التقليد في الآباء ...


----------



## ROWIS (29 فبراير 2012)

*تم التحميل
*


----------



## Bassem Farag (29 فبراير 2012)

*أنا سألت*



> 3 - المجامع المسكونية اللازمة للكل المعروفة هى نيقية والقسطنطينبة وأفسس الأول والثانى .... هل هناك غيرها؟


*وحضرتك قلت*


Molka Molkan قال:


> يوجد ولكن هذا امر طائفي لا استطيع الكلام فيه ..


 
*انا ب اسأل عن المجامع اللازمة للكل مش المختلف عليها ... هل هم الأربعة اللى أنا ذكرتهم واللا فى تانى متفق عليه غيرهم؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 فبراير 2012)

> *انا ب اسأل عن المجامع اللازمة للكل مش المختلف عليها ... هل هم الأربعة اللى أنا ذكرتهم واللا فى تانى متفق عليه غيرهم؟*


يا استاذ باسم ، ما هو عشان اجاوب زي دا لازم احدد أصلا مين الطوائف المسيحيية التي تعتبر لها حق الإعتراض او حق القبول والرفض، ودا هايدخلنا في طائفيات لوحده،، عموما تقدر تعتبرهم الأربعة حاليا ...


----------



## Bassem Farag (29 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> اقصد بين :
> 
> *فالحياة التى نحياها يجب أن تكون كلها تفعيلاً عملياً للتقليد*
> 
> وبين تفعيل التقليد في الآباء ...


 
*طب وهو فى فرق بينا وبينهم فى التفعيل العملى للتقليد؟
مش الحياة بحسب المسيح هو الهدف للكنيسة منذ البدايات وحتى الآن؟
صحيح هم يمتلكوا صفات مكنتهم من فهم أفضل وبالتالى معايشة أفضل وقدرة أدق على الصياغة الليتورجية ولكن التفعيل العملى للتقليد الرسولى وللعهد الجديد هو أساس الحياة المسيحية ( الحياة العملية مع المسيح)
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 فبراير 2012)

> *طب وهو فى فرق بينا وبينهم فى التفعيل العملى للتقليد؟*


طبعا، انت مالكش سلطة كهنوتية، فهل تقدر مثلا تضيف صوم ؟ او تقرر صوم على الكنيسة ؟


> * مش الحياة بحسب المسيح هو الهدف للكنيسة منذ البدايات وحتى الآن؟*


ايوة، وهم بيعيشوا بالتقليد لكن ليهم دور إضافي هو ممارسته وتعليمه والحكم به ..



> * صحيح هم يمتلكوا صفات مكنتهم من فهم أفضل وبالتالى معايشة أفضل وقدرة أدق  على الصياغة الليتورجية ولكن التفعيل العملى للتقليد الرسولى وللعهد الجديد  هو أساس الحياة المسيحية ( الحياة العملية مع المسيح)*


صحيح ...


----------



## Bassem Farag (29 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لا ، إسأل .. ..


 
ما أنا بسائل
.
.
.

خليها للردود


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 فبراير 2012)

المحاضره رائعه ومبسطه جداااااااااااا

ومعنديش اي سؤال فيها

ومتابعه باقي الاعضاء 
للاستفاده من المناقشه

يسوع يباركم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 فبراير 2012)

*
الله موجود بذاته ....... الآب
الله ناطق عاقل بذاته .... الإبن
الله حي بذاته ........... الروح القدس


 هل يمكن الاستعانه بهذا المخطط في الشرح لاحد 
السائلين عن انفصال الاب عن الابن ؟




​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 فبراير 2012)

> *هل يمكن الاستعانه بهذا المخطط في الشرح لاحد
> السائلين عن انفصال الاب عن الابن ؟
> 
> 
> ...



نعم بشرط عدم إعتبار كل أقنوم محدد وبيد عن الآخر ، فالرسمة مرسولة بهذا الشكل لكتابة كلمة " ليس " وكلمة " هو " ..


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> نعم بشرط عدم إعتبار كل أقنوم محدد وبيد عن الآخر ، فالرسمة مرسولة بهذا الشكل لكتابة كلمة " ليس " وكلمة " هو " ..



* هل تقصد ؟
نعم بشرط عدم إعتبار كل أقنوم محدد وبعيد عن الآخر ، فالرسمة مرسومة بهذا الشكل لكتابة كلمة " ليس " وكلمة " هو " ..

لو ده قصدك 
انا فاهم كده كويس 
لو تقصد حاجه تاني ارجو التوضيح
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 فبراير 2012)

> * انا فاهم كده كويس *


هو المقصود ، معلش بقى، اديكوا بتدربوا على النقد النصي


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> هو المقصود ، معلش بقى، اديكوا بتدربوا على النقد النصي



* افترضت ده  فعلاً ان ده يكون غرضك لما طلبت اني احتفظ بالمشاركه اللي فيها اخطاء املائيه بدون تعديل 
*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (29 فبراير 2012)

> *يجب هنا التنبية إلا امراً هام، هذه المجامع ليست وحياً بالمعنى المتعارف عليه، فهى للرسل فقط ( بإستثناء مجمع أورشليم )، ولكن قرارات هذه المجامع ( غير المختلف عليها ) هى داخل إطار التقليد الرسولي، فكل ما عملته هذه المجامع هو وضع خطوط فاصلة صريحة بين ما هو صحيح وما هو خاطيء، فالمجامع لم تخترع شيئاً لا أصل له بل فقط أظهرت ما كان عليها أن تظهره من التقليد المسلم لها لذلك يقول القديس أثناسيوس " إيماننا صحيح يبدأ من تعاليم الرسل و تقليد الآباء و يتأكد بالعهد الجديد و العهد القديم ".*



*المجامع ليس وحيا ولكنها داخل اطار التقليد الرسولي ماذا تعني داخل اطارالتقليد الرسولي ؟

هل ممكن ان نعتبر المجامع تقليد ابائي بدل تقليد رسولي ؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 فبراير 2012)

> *المجامع ليس وحيا ولكنها داخل اطار التقليد الرسولي ماذا تعني داخل اطارالتقليد الرسولي ؟*


اي تستخدم التقليد الرسولي في الحكم وإصدار القوانين وفصل المخالفين في العقيدة ..



> * هل ممكن ان نعتبر المجامع تقليد ابائي بدل تقليد رسولي ؟*



يمكن ان تعتبر " قوانين " المجامع ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 فبراير 2012)

> * افترضت ده  فعلاً ان ده يكون غرضك لما طلبت اني احتفظ بالمشاركه اللي فيها اخطاء املائيه بدون تعديل *​


أهو كدا التفكير ولا بلاش


----------



## coptic eagle (29 فبراير 2012)

اهلا بالاخ مولكا بالنسبه للمجامع 
مجمع نقية يعتبر المجمع المسكوني الاول 
ومن ضمن اسباب انعقاده مناقشة بدعة اريوس
مجمع أيقونية المنعقد سنة230 م هو اول مجمع محلي
بالنسبه للمسيح انا بحب قوي محاضرات تبسيط الايمان للانبا بيشوي

يُحكَى عن ملك أوحى عدو له إلى الشعب أنه ملك مستبد وقاسى لذلك شعروا أنهم لا يستطيعون أن يحبوه. فسمع الملك هذا الكلام وشعر أن الشعب متضايق منه لأنهم لا يفهموه. فلبس ثياب بسيطة فوق ثياب الملك ونزل وعاش في وسطهم، يحل لهم مشاكلهم ويترأف عليهم، ويعطيهم من حكمته، والمريض يظل بجواره ويخدمه حتى يُشفى. فأحبه جميع الشعب جداً وقالوا لم نرَ شخصاً بهذه الروعة نحن نريد هذا الرجل أن يكون ملكاً علينا.
و في أحد الأيام خطفوه وذهبوا به إلى قصر الملك واقتحموا القصر وهتفوا قائلين: 
يحيا الملك.. يحيا الملك.. وأجلسوه على العرش. 
فخلع الملك الثياب التى كان متخفياً فيها وقال لهم أنا هو الملك أنتم لم تعرفونى، ولكنكم الآن قد عرفتم محبتى وعرفتم حقيقتى.
لذلك عندما قال فيلبس أحد الإثنى عشر تلميذ للسيد المسيح:
"يا سيد أرنا الآب وكفانا. قال له يسوع أنا معكم زماناً هذه مدته ولم تعرفنى يا فيلبس. الذي رآنى فقد رأى الآب فكيف تقول أنت أرنا الآب؟!‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍ ألست تؤمن إنى أنا في الآب والآب فىّ" (يو14: 8-10). 

http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Coptic-Books/FreeCopticBooks-008-Anba-Metropolitan-Bishoy/002-Tabseet-El-Iman/Simplifying-the-Faith__013-Creed_13-Me-n-Father.html

يعني الاب واحد في الجوهر مع الابن من ناحيه الجوهر 
ولكن الابن ليس هو الاب من ناحية الاقنوم 
فالابن 
هو كلمة الله الناطقه 
التي تنبع منذ الازل من الاب


إن الآب لم يخلق الابن، لأننا نعرف أن الابن هو كلمة الله، ويمكن أن نأخذ تشبيهاً سهلاً: مثل العقل والفكر. فالعقل يلد الفكر، ولا يوجد عقل بدون فكر. والعقل بدون فكر لا يكون عقلاً. والنور يلد الشعاع، فهل النور يتزوج لكى يلد الحرارة!! بالطبع لا. إذن فولادة العقل من الفكر هى ولادة طبيعية، وكذلك ولادة النور من النور هى ولادة طبيعية

إذا كان الآب أزلياً فالابن أيضاً أزلى والآب وكلمته واحد لا يمكن فصلهما لذلك قال "أنا والآب واحد" وليس فقط الآب والكلمة واحداً؛ ولكن الآب والكلمة والروح القدس لذلك نقول }باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس إله واحد آمين{.
http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Coptic-Books/FreeCopticBooks-008-Anba-Metropolitan-Bishoy/002-Tabseet-El-Iman/Simplifying-the-Faith__015-Creed_15-Not-Created.html


يعني الابن هو الكلمة التي يعلن لنا الاب من خلالها ارادته 
الابن هو كلمة الله المرسله 
ولهذا كان في ملاك يهوه في العهد القديم يعتبر ظهورا للسيد المسيح


*ملاك الرب شخصية تبعث على الرهبة والخشوع *
نجد على صفحات العهد القديم شخصيةً إلهيةً تشع مجداً وتتفجر قوةً وتنفث مهابة. إنها شخصيةٌ تحمل حضور الله وسلطته ونعمته معها حيث تذهب. كان من يطلق عليه اسم ملاك الرب يقابل أنبياء الله كإبراهيم ويعقوب وموسى. وكان يقطع الوعود مع جماعة المؤمنين ويضمن الوعود باسمه الشخصي. كان يعلن الله ويعلن عن الله. كان يظهر جبروته وقوته ومحبته حين يجري معجزات لحماية جماعة المؤمنين قديماً. وكان يظهر قدرته وعدله بتأديب هذه الجماعة أو أفراد منها عندما يتمردون عليه. فمن هي تلك الشخصية؟

*ملاك الرب هو المسيح* 
يجْمع علماء الكتاب المقدس على أن من يدعى ملاك الرب في العهد القديم هو السيد المسيح قبل تجسده. فقد كان يخرج من عالمه السرمدي ليدخل دائرة الزمن في أوقات يختارها لكي يفعل أشياء تحقق مقاصد الله. وظهورات المسيح القديمة هذه في شخص ملاك الرب هي جزءٌ من التصور الكتابي لأزليته. فهل يوجد أولاً في العهد الجديد ما يبرر الاعتقاد بأن ملاك الرب هذا هو نفسه السيد المسيح قبل تجسده؟

*إبراهيم رأى المسيح* 
تحدث السيد المسيح عن هذا الأمر عندما شرح لهم كم كان إبراهيم الذي يدعونه أباهم يتلهف على لقائه. وأوضح أن هذا اللقاء تم بالفعل في ما مضى. فكان هذا اللقاء أو تلك اللقاءات مصدر فرح له. قال: "أبوكم إبراهيم تهلل بأن يرى يومي، فرأى وفرح." يوحنا 8: 56. وجد اليهود في قول يسوع هذا فرصةً للسخرية لا للاستنارة. قالوا له، "ليس لك خمسون سنةً بعد، أفرأيت إبراهيم؟"يوحنا 8: 57. فأجابهم ذاك الذي لا يقاس له عمر: "الحق الحق أقول لكم: قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن."يوحنا 8: 58. ارجع إلى الفصل الأول لمناقشة هذا القول.

*من الذي تحدث مع إبراهيم؟* 
يحدثنا الوحي الإلهي في العهد القديم قائلاً: "وحدث بعد هذه الأمور أن الله امتحن إبراهيم. فقال له: ’يا إبراهيم‘! فقال: ’خذ ابنك وحيدك الذي تحبه، إسحاق، واذهبْ إلى أرض المريا، صعدْه هناك محرقةً."تكوين 22: 1-3. تخبرنا هذه الرواية الكتابية أن الله نفسه هو الذي تحدث إلى إبراهيم وطلب إليه أن يقدم ابنه ذبيحة له. 

*ملاك الرب يتكلم بصفته الرب* 
وعندما أخذ إبراهيم ابنه إلى المكان المحدد, هم بذبحه. وهنا "ناداه ملاك الرب من السماء وقال: ’إبراهيم! إبراهيم!‘ فقال: ’هأنذا!‘ فقال: ’لا تمد يدك إلى الغلام ولا تفعلْ به شيئاً. لأني الآن علمت أنك خائفٌ الله، فلم تمسكْ ابنك وحيدك عني." تكوين 22: 11-12 نجد أن المتحدث هنا هو ملاك الرب الذي سبق أن وصف بأنه الله. فهو يقول إن إبراهيم لم يمسك ابنه عنه. ولا شك أن إبراهيم تهلل وفرح عندما نظر وإذا كبشٌ وراءه ممسكاً في الغابة بقرنيه." وهكذا قدم الله نفسه فداءً عن ابن إبراهيم. وبالمناسبة, إن كان ابن إبراهيم, وهو الإنسان الصد يق قد احتاج إلى ذبيحة من الله تكفر عنه, فكم بالأحرى نحن؟


http://www.agape-jordan.com/lahotyat/07.htm


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 فبراير 2012)

*الأخ coptic eagle الموضوع هنا خاص بالمناقشات، الأسئلة والأجوبة وليس المقالات..
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 فبراير 2012)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3131599&postcount=42


----------



## Thunder Coptic (29 فبراير 2012)

تم التحميل والقراءه
لاتوجد اسئله حاليا​


----------



## fouad78 (29 فبراير 2012)

سلام المسيح​


> يجب هنا التنبية إلا امراً هام، هذه المجامع ليست وحياً بالمعنى المتعارف عليه، فهى للرسل فقط ( بإستثناء مجمع أورشليم )


لم أفهم هذه هل تقصد أن هذا المجمع هو وحي أم هو لم يكن للرسل فقط​



> واللاهوت أعطى لموت الناسوت عدم محدودية لخلاصه



كلام جميل ولكن لي اعتراض على السؤال من اساسه
فآدم مثلا أخطأ وبخطيئته دخل الفساد إلى كل الخليقة مع أن آدم محدود
ولكن باعتبار أن خطيئته كانت موجهة لله لذلك كانت لا محدودة
وبالمثل السيد المسيح الذي كان ذبيحة كاملة لم يعرف الخطيئة ومع ذلك دفع ثمن الخطيئة وهو الموت (فغلب الموت بالموت)
لا محدودية عمله الفدائي كانت من قبول الله لهذه الذبيحة
أحب أن أسمع رأيكم بهذه الفكرة


بالنسبة للأقانيم الثلاثة هناك سؤال ليس مني ولكن من كثيرين فأطرحه هنا للإفادة
هل الأقانيم تعمل بصورة منفصلة أم أن أي يعمل يتطلب عمل الأقانيم الثلاثة معاً


أعجبتني غزارة المعلومات في هذه المحاضرة وخصوصاً تصحيح المفهوم الإسلامي الخاطئ حول الكثير من القضايا

الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم ويكون معكم ويقويكم​


----------



## coptic eagle (29 فبراير 2012)

الموضوع سهل وبسيط
وانا كنت عاوز ابين اني فهمت الموضوع
بخصوص المجامع المسكونيه
فمن وجهة نظري 
ان المجامع المسكونيه هدفها الاعلان عن طريق التقليد السليم او التعاليم المستقيمه التي استلمناها من الرسل انفسهم
يعني مثلا مجمع نيقيه 
لماذا رفض الاباء هرطقة اريوس
يعني مثلا من الاباء علم ان المسيح ليس هو الله 
مفيش 
فلقد كان التقليد يسلم من جيل الى جيل من الاباء الرسل الذين بشروا في كل مكان 
حتى الاباء الحاضرين في مجمع نيقيه
والاباء الذين كانوا في مجمع نيقيه دافعوا عن التعاليم التي استلموها 
ده غير ان هما قاموا بتفنيد بدعة اريوس عن طريق الكتاب المقدس

فبالتالي من وجهة نظري هدف المجامع المسكونيه هو الاعلان عن التعاليم السليمة التي استلمناها من الاباء


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 فبراير 2012)

> *لم أفهم هذه هل تقصد أن هذا المجمع هو وحي أم هو لم يكن للرسل فقط*​


*
هذا المجمع كان الأعضاء فيه " الرسل " وبالتالي فإن قراراتهم قرارات قانونية وملزمة لكل الكنيسة في كل العالم في كل العصور ...إلخ ، لانها من أصحاب حق إيصال رسالة المسيح...




ولكن باعتبار أن خطيئته كانت موجهة لله لذلك كانت لا محدودة

أنقر للتوسيع...

أفضل أن نقول :
ولكن باعتبار أن خطيئته كانت موجهة لله لذلك كانت لا محدودة في عقابها على الإنسان..

*


> * أحب أن أسمع رأيكم بهذه الفكرة*


*
جميل، ولكن الموضوع هنا كان يرد على إفتراض في السؤال الخاطيء..





هل الأقانيم تعمل بصورة منفصلة أم أن أي يعمل يتطلب عمل الأقانيم الثلاثة معاً

أنقر للتوسيع...

جوهر ( الآب والإبن والروح القدس ) الله واحد وبالتالي فلا يوجد شيء اسمه " منفصلة " ..





أعجبتني غزارة المعلومات في هذه المحاضرة وخصوصاً تصحيح المفهوم الإسلامي الخاطئ حول الكثير من القضايا

أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا الإحساس شعرت به في هذه المحاضرة لأننا بدأنا الدخول في اللاهوتيات التي نعرفها ولكن عند وجود أفكار بيّنت ما كان قد يخفى فأعجبتك الآن ...


القادم أقوى ..
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 فبراير 2012)

> ان المجامع المسكونيه هدفها الاعلان عن طريق التقليد السليم او التعاليم المستقيمه التي استلمناها من الرسل انفسهم


نعم ولكن أدق أن نقول أن المجامع مهمتها ( بالإضافة إلى ما قلته انت ) أن تضع الخطوط الأخيرة الواضحة والتي إن تخطاها احد، فقد تخطى الإيمان وأصبح خارجه ..


----------



## fouad78 (29 فبراير 2012)

> *القادم أقوى ..*


ونحن مستنيين على نااااااااااااار 
شكرا للإجابات الجميلة


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (29 فبراير 2012)

- *ما الفرق بين التقليد الابوي والادب الابائي* ؟



> ونقصد بهذا أن هذا الإتحاد لم يجعل الناسوت لاهوتاً ولا اللاهوت ناسوتاً، ولا إختلط اللاهوت بالناسوت ولا إبتلعت إحدى الطبيعتين الأخرى بحيث تتلاشى واحدة منهم فكل ما فعله المسيح كان بـ"الإتحاد" بين الطبيعتين،


هل معني هذا انه لم _يتاله جسد_ الرب يسوع ؟



> طبيعة المسيح


ماهو المصطلح اليوناني الابائي لطبيعه المسيح ؟



> مصطلح " الله الآب " فإننا بهذا اللفظ نتضمن الله الإبن والله الروح القدس


اليس من الافضل ان نرجع لمصطلح الابائي ونقول يهوه الاب ؟
ام لفظ الله مصطلح ابائي ؟



> ففي ملء الزمان تجسد الله متأنساً من الروح القدس ومن العذراء مريم،


ما الفرق بين التجسد والتانس ؟



> فلذلك الرب يسوع المسيح لم يأت لفدينا من خطية آدم وحدها، بل جاء ليطلب ويخلص ما " قد هلك " ، وأتي ليكون لنا " حياة "


لم افهم لماذا جاء المسيح متجسد ؟


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 فبراير 2012)

متابعه المناقشات ومستفيده جداااااا منها

يسوع يعوضكم تعب خدمتكم ومحبتكم


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 فبراير 2012)

> - *ما الفرق بين التقليد الابوي والادب الابائي* ؟



هل انا فرقت بينهم أم انه سؤال من خارج المقالة ؟



> هل معني هذا انه لم _يتاله جسد_ الرب يسوع ؟


ما معنى " تأله " هنا ؟ هل تعني ان الجسد صار " الله " ؟



> ماهو المصطلح اليوناني الابائي لطبيعه المسيح ؟



دا هايدخلنا في نقطة طائفية..



> اليس من الافضل ان نرجع لمصطلح الابائي ونقول يهوه الاب ؟
> ام لفظ الله مصطلح ابائي ؟



دا خارج الموضوع وخارج الدورة كلها!
هل انا اتكلمت في الدورة عن اسم " الله " أو " يهوه " ؟!!

رجاء السؤال في المطروح ..



> ما الفرق بين التجسد والتانس ؟


التجسيد مصطلح عام، اي شيء غير ظاهر يصبح ظاهر فقد تجسد، لكن التأنس هو التجسد في شكل الإنسان ..



> لم افهم لماذا جاء المسيح متجسد ؟



ليخلص ما قد هلك ، وليكون لنا حياة ، اي لينقي الطبيعة البشرية التي فسدت ويرجع لها الحياة الأبدية مرة أخرى .....


----------



## ROWIS (29 فبراير 2012)

*معلش في حاجة بقى كده لخبطة
امبارح لما قولت انا ان القرارات اللي هايخدها المجمع المقدس ستدخل بذلك في التقليد لتصبح مُلزِمة للكنيسة وللاجيال القادمة.. فحضرتك مرتين عملت كلمة تقليد بالاحمر ونبهتني ان ده اسمه تقليد كنسي وليس تقليد رسولي.
طب دلوقتي مكتوب في المحاضرة





انا قدرت ادخلها مخي حكاية ان عندنا تقليدين، واحد رسولي وواحد كنسي (مع اني كنت بقول ان التقليد الكنسي هو مُستمَد من التقليد الرسولي ولكن حضرتك ودكتور يوحنا وضحتولي انه مستمد في الجوهر ولكن ترتيب الطقوس مختلف، طب دلوقتي بقى القرارات اللي بياخدها المجمع المقدس هاتدخل في إطار التقليد الرسولي (زي ما انا قولت امبارح وزي ما هو موجود في المحاضرة) ولا هاتدخل في إطار التقليد الكنسي (زي ما حضرتك قولتوا أمبارح؟).
ولا تقصد ان المجمع المسكوني يدخل في اطار التقليد الرسولي، ولكن المجامع المكانية والمحلية هي اللي بتدخل ضمن التقليد الكنسي؟
لأن انا حابب موضوع الابائيات اساساً (الباترولوجي) فعاوز يدخل دماغي بالترتيب علشان يثبت ونشمي فيه خطوة خطوة بثبات.
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (29 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> هل انا فرقت بينهم أم انه سؤال من خارج المقالة ؟
> .....


*التقليد الابوي والادب الابائي*
*انا مش  فهمت الفرق علشان كدة بسالك ؟*





> ما معنى " تأله " هنا ؟ هل تعني ان الجسد صار " الله " ؟


لا
اقصد بيها هذا القول








> المصطلح اليوناني الابائي لطبيعه المسيح ؟
> دا هايدخلنا في نقطة طائفية..



طيب اذكر لينا جميع المصطلحات علشان نفهم  كويس النقطة دي
ولا هناخدها قدام


 



> دا خارج الموضوع وخارج الدورة كلها!
> هل انا اتكلمت في الدورة عن اسم " الله " أو " يهوه " ؟!!


حضرتك قولت
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3124652&postcount=3

يعني نصحح المصطلحات لذلك اسال هو تعبير ابائي ام غير ذلك ؟




> التجسيد مصطلح عام، اي شيء غير ظاهر يصبح ظاهر فقد تجسد، لكن التأنس هو التجسد في شكل الإنسان ..


اذن نقول تانس ادق من تجسد
 




> ليخلص ما قد هلك ، وليكون لنا حياة ، اي لينقي الطبيعة البشرية التي فسدت ويرجع لها الحياة الأبدية مرة أخرى


اذن اسباب التجسد
فداء الانسان
وتطهير الطبيعه البشريه


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 فبراير 2012)

*حبيبي ROWIS أنا دقيق جدا في إختيار كلماتي وخصوصا في اللاهوت وخصوصا خصوصا في الشرح، انا لم اقل ستدخل في " التقليد الرسولي " بل في " إطار التقليد الرسولي " عشان كدا تلاقيني قلت قبلها بالظبط " المجامع ليست وحياً " واحنا طبعا إتفقنا ان تعليم الرسل وحي كالكتاب المقدس أيضاً..




طيب تسألني وتقول لي، اية الفرق؟
اقول لك ، " الإطار يعني تحديد العقيدة في كلمات قاطعة صريحة، لكن " التحديدات " دي نفسها مش من الرسل أنفسهم ( طبعا انا بتكلم بشكل عام مش عن شيء محدد ) ..




طب دلوقتي بقى  القرارات اللي بياخدها المجمع المقدس هاتدخل في إطار التقليد الرسولي (زي  ما انا قولت امبارح وزي ما هو موجود في المحاضرة)

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا، مش موجود كدا في المحاضرة 
موجود " إطار " ..




ولا هاتدخل في إطار التقليد الكنسي

أنقر للتوسيع...

إطار التقليد الرسولي ..

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 فبراير 2012)

> *التقليد الابوي والادب الابائي*
> *انا مش  فهمت الفرق علشان كدة بسالك ؟*


نفسهما ..




> لا
> اقصد بيها هذا القول


انت وضعت نفس الكلمة وماشرحتش انت فاهمها ازاي !!؟




> طيب اذكر لينا جميع المصطلحات علشان نفهم  كويس النقطة دي
> ولا هناخدها قدام



ولا قدام ولا دلوقتي، مش هاينفع اذكرهم ، بعد فترة كدا هارفع كتاب ابقى فكرني اديهولك .. اكتر من شهر ..




> يعني نصحح المصطلحات لذلك اسال هو تعبير ابائي ام غير ذلك ؟



المصطلحات اللاهوتية في المعاني مش الأسماء ،،

هل في في اليوناني حاجة اسمها " الله " كأسم ؟
وهل يوجد " يهوه " في اليوناني ؟


منطق غير مقبول!



> اذن نقول تانس ادق من تجسد


لا، القانون بيقول الكلمتين، تجسد وتأنس ..



> اذن اسباب التجسد
> فداء الانسان
> وتطهير الطبيعه البشريه



رجاء الأخذ بما قلته فهو أدق نسبياً...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 فبراير 2012)

*تم التحميل وجارى القراءة والمتابعة ...*


----------



## ROWIS (29 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *حبيبي ROWIS أنا دقيق جدا في إختيار كلماتي وخصوصا في اللاهوت وخصوصا خصوصا في الشرح، انا لم اقل ستدخل في " التقليد الرسولي " بل في " إطار التقليد الرسولي " عشان كدا تلاقيني قلت قبلها بالظبط " المجامع ليست وحياً " واحنا طبعا إتفقنا ان تعليم الرسل وحي كالكتاب المقدس أيضاً..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*طب والمصحف انا قولت امبارح إطار وفي المحاضرة مكتوبة إطار هاه ههههههه (انا جبت صورة من ملف الوورد):t9:
مش هاتفرق، المهم بس علشان افهم بدقة أكبر، قرار المجمع المسكوني هايدخل في إطار التقليد الرسولي (يعتي يعتبر تقليد رسولي أو بلفظ آخر هو أمتداد للتقليد الرسولي)، ولكن المجامع المكانية والإقليمية هاتدخل في إطار التقليد الكنسي.
صح كده؟، علشان اعمل Confirm للمعلومة في مخي *:lightbulb:
*حاجة تاني هل اطار التقليد الرسولي، تفرق عن إمتداد التقليد الرسولي؟
هل تعتبر واحده فيهم تشير إلى الوحي والثانية لا تيشر إلى الوحي*


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 فبراير 2012)

> *طب والمصحف انا قولت امبارح إطار وفي المحاضرة مكتوبة إطار هاه ههههههه (انا جبت صورة من ملف الوورد):t9:*



طيب هات اللي قلته عشان اراجعه ..


> * مش هاتفرق، المهم بس علشان افهم بدقة أكبر، قرار المجمع المسكوني هايدخل في  إطار التقليد الرسولي (يعتي يعتبر تقليد رسولي أو بلفظ آخر هو أمتداد  للتقليد الرسولي)، ولكن المجامع المكانية والإقليمية هاتدخل في إطار  التقليد الكنسي.*



اعمل كونفرم ..




> *حاجة تاني هل اطار التقليد الرسولي، تفرق عن إمتداد التقليد الرسولي؟*


اه، الإطار هو توضيح العقيدة في جمل وعبارات وقوانين واضحة صريحة حرفية، الإمتداد دا الأدب الكنسي كله .. ممكن مايكونش كله منضبط بنفس القدر ..



> * هل تعتبر واحده فيهم تشير إلى الوحي والثانية لا تيشر إلى الوحي*



كلاهما ليسا مباشرين للوحي، ولكنهم داخل التقليد الرسولي ..


----------



## Abdel Messih (29 فبراير 2012)

*اولا مشكور على المحاضرة و تعبكوا معانا 
ثانيا لى سؤال فيها :
لماذا نقول ان الابن مولود من الآب و الروح القدس منبثق من الآب ( ايه الفرق يعنى ) ؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 فبراير 2012)

*أسف أحبتي، سأتغيب .. صلواتكم*

*دكتور يوحنا هايكمل معاكم ..*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (29 فبراير 2012)

*تم نسخ المُحاظرة الثالثة و سأعود بعد قرائتها ..
شكرا للجميع .....

*


----------



## المفدى بالدم (29 فبراير 2012)

تم التحميل 
وجارى القراءة 
​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (29 فبراير 2012)

*تم التحميل ...والقراءة جارية على قدم وساق ...لي عودة بأذن المسيح الواحد الاحد*


----------



## sameh_ana (1 مارس 2012)

عظم عمل المجامع هو انها قامت بنحت المصطلحات التى كانت فى ادراك الاباء فى القرون الثلاثة الاولى وشرحوها ولكن لم تأخذ شكلا ثابتا بل نحتت فى المصلحات اليونانية المتعارف عليها فى هذا الزمان و بنوع من المهارة و الفكر المستنير تم تلاشى الالفاظ اليونانية التى تحمل دلالات وثنية وتم استخدام المصطلحات الفلسفية التى سمح الله بوجودها لتخدم قضية ايمان الامم

هل هذا الذى فهمته صحيح؟؟
ارجو الرد


----------



## apostle.paul (1 مارس 2012)

*اسف على التاخير لانى كنت مسافر ولسه واصل من شوية 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (1 مارس 2012)

> عظم عمل المجامع هو انها قامت بنحت المصطلحات التى كانت فى ادراك الاباء فى  القرون الثلاثة الاولى وشرحوها ولكن لم تأخذ شكلا ثابتا بل نحتت فى  المصلحات اليونانية المتعارف عليها فى هذا الزمان و بنوع من المهارة و  الفكر المستنير تم تلاشى الالفاظ اليونانية التى تحمل دلالات وثنية وتم  استخدام المصطلحات الفلسفية التى سمح الله بوجودها لتخدم قضية ايمان الامم
> 
> هل هذا الذى فهمته صحيح؟؟


*الى حد ما مع اعتراضى على فكرة المصطلحات الفلسفية فى وصف الايمان المسيحى
وحتى وان تم استخدام مصطلح غير كتابى فهو يستخدم للتعبير عن الفكر الكتابى بعيدا عن اى معانى فلسفية قد يحملها  *


----------



## apostle.paul (1 مارس 2012)

> *لماذا نقول ان الابن مولود من الآب و الروح القدس منبثق من الآب ( ايه الفرق يعنى ) ؟*


*مش احنا اللى بقول المنطق يقر بذلك ان الولادة تكون للكلمة فسمى ابنا والانبثاق للروح فسمى روحا

*


----------



## apostle.paul (1 مارس 2012)

> *طب والمصحف انا قولت امبارح إطار وفي المحاضرة مكتوبة إطار هاه ههههههه (انا جبت صورة من ملف الوورد):t9:
> مش هاتفرق، المهم بس علشان افهم بدقة أكبر، قرار المجمع المسكوني هايدخل في  إطار التقليد الرسولي (يعتي يعتبر تقليد رسولي أو بلفظ آخر هو أمتداد  للتقليد الرسولي)، ولكن المجامع المكانية والإقليمية هاتدخل في إطار  التقليد الكنسي.
> صح كده؟، علشان اعمل Confirm للمعلومة في مخي *:lightbulb:
> *حاجة تاني هل اطار التقليد الرسولي، تفرق عن إمتداد التقليد الرسولي؟
> هل تعتبر واحده فيهم تشير إلى الوحي والثانية لا تيشر إلى الوحي*


*مش فاهم اوى كلامك يا رويس
بس كلا المجامع المسكونية والمكانية طالما بيتفقوا فى قرارتهم مع الايمان الارثوذكسى فتقبل قراراتها وتعتبر ضمن الملزم للكنيسة فى قوانينها 
*


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (1 مارس 2012)

*متابعة معكم واقرا جميع المناقشات  وربنا يبارك الجميع*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (1 مارس 2012)

قرأت المحاضرة التى تسمونها الثالثة-  وهى بالحقيقة الرابعة - فمداخلة  أبوستولى باول- التى اعتبرها   تعقيب ع المحاضرة الثانية    هى فى حد ذاتها محاضرة ثالثة 
كان الاستغراق والاستمتاع القاسم   المشترك الاكبر.
أرجوا  تثبيت  مداخلة ابوستولى باول -كمحاضرة وليست مجرد تعقيب.وكتابتها بي دي إف
أرجو ضم  مقالة جون إدوارد عن التقليد الأبائي للموضوع وكتابتها بكل الوسائل  التى تمكننا من قراءئتها.
متابع بإعجاب و بشغف.


----------



## sameh_ana (1 مارس 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *الى حد ما مع اعتراضى على فكرة المصطلحات الفلسفية فى وصف الايمان المسيحى
> وحتى وان تم استخدام مصطلح غير كتابى فهو يستخدم للتعبير عن الفكر الكتابى بعيدا عن اى معانى فلسفية قد يحملها  *



طيب ما هو ده اللى انا اقصدة ... لا اقصد طبعا استعارة افكار ولكن الفاظ مثل لفظ " اجينيتوس" غير المولود له فى الخلفية الهلينية مدلول غير المقصود فى الفكر المسيحى لكن استخدم كتعبير عن الاب بدون ان تلقى الفلسفة اليونانية ظلالها عليه؟؟؟
ولا ايه؟


----------



## ElectericCurrent (1 مارس 2012)

sameh_ana قال:


> عظم عمل المجامع هو انها قامت بنحت المصطلحات التى كانت فى ادراك الاباء فى القرون الثلاثة الاولى وشرحوها ولكن لم تأخذ شكلا ثابتا بل نحتت فى المصلحات اليونانية المتعارف عليها فى هذا الزمان و بنوع من المهارة و الفكر المستنير تم تلاشى الالفاظ اليونانية التى تحمل دلالات وثنية وتم استخدام المصطلحات الفلسفية التى سمح الله بوجودها لتخدم قضية ايمان الامم
> 
> هل هذا الذى فهمته صحيح؟؟
> ارجو الرد


+++++++++++++++++
الرد
 +المجامع المسكونية  المقدسة وهى  أعلى سلطة   بشرية فى الكنيسة المسيحية على مدار تاريخها طوال أكثر من 2000سنة-  أقول أعلى سلطة  بشرية تؤازرها  عصمة روح الله القدوس-  مادامت قانونية   دستورية شرعية..
 +المجامع المسكونية  هى إئتلاف  ألاحبار الاجلاء الاطهار الاساقفة  علماء الدين برئاسة الروح القدوس-روح الله ذاته  وبقيادته  .  يقوم الاب البطريرك بدور المنسق العام للجلسات والمحاضرات والندوات.
 +المجامع  المسكونية المقدسة:...هى  عمل جماعى إئئتلافي توافقي يتم بين علماء وباحثيين متخصصيين  فى أمور الدين  لهم سلطة شرعية.
+المجامع المسكونية المقدسة: تجتمع  لتقرر أموراً  قانونية وتنتصر لقضايا شرعية ضد ما استجد ضدها من بدع وهرطقات تناقض وتشكك فيما هو تقليدى وليس العكس- بمعنى
ان المجامع   ((تــــبـــــلور))  المفاهيم وتصوغ  التعريفات العقائدية  وفقا لماهو مستقر  بمعنى أن المجامع لا  تخترع ولا تبتدع   فلا تستحسن  جديدا تضيفه. ولا تستحدث  إختراعات فى العبادة أو العقيده,
لكنها تفصل وتفسر  ماهو موجودا
+ لم تسلم المجامع المسكونية المسيحية المقدسة- كسائر المقدسات والمسلمات المسيحية من تشويه وإفتراء وهجوم   وتشنيع فى  السرد الاجرامى  عن المسيحيىة  فمن شنع على  الكتاب المقدس وهاجمه  +ومن شنع على عقيده التثليث والفداء وهاجمهما . ومن شنع وإفترى على الكهنوت والرهبنة وهاجمهم لم  يستثنى هذه السلطة التشريعية البحثية   لمجامع الكنيسة  من التشويه المتعمد والافتراء.  ليلطخ  التاريخ ويحول البرئ الى مذنب والمذنب الى برئ . ليفترى على النور انه ظلمه والظلمه انها نور\\ليلبس  الحق بالباطل والباطل بالحق . وهذا ليس غريبا عليه فلطالما  عهدنا به هذا.لترويج عقيدته الفاسده الشيطانية,.


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (1 مارس 2012)

تم التحميل

ولى عوده بعد القراءه


​


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2012)

*تكرار التنبية : ممنوع على أي عضو ان يرد على مشاركة أي عضو مهما كان السؤال سهلا او معروفاً..
*


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (1 مارس 2012)

تم التحميل 
وتمت القراءة الأولى
لى رجاء تصحيح بعض الأخطاء الإملائية فى ملف ورد 2003 كان أخويا  coptic lion
ذكر البعض منها وهى
( وخاصة المسكونية ) غير المختلف عليها قوانيها ملزمة لكل مسيحي ........قوانينها
يجب هنا التنبية إلا امراً هام ....إلى
وهكذا ينص الكتاب التقليد المكتوب دائماً ..... مش فاهم الجملة خالص
*تحريف الكتاب المقدس!،* فكما عرفنا ان الوحي هو تعامل الله مع الانسان باساليب وطرق مختلفة و تظهر في مواهب متعددة و الكتاب المقدس هو الوحي النقل ياي المدون ...لم أفهمها أيضاً


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2012)

تمام ...


----------



## ROWIS (1 مارس 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *مش فاهم اوى كلامك يا رويس
> بس كلا المجامع المسكونية والمكانية طالما بيتفقوا فى قرارتهم مع الايمان الارثوذكسى فتقبل قراراتها وتعتبر ضمن الملزم للكنيسة فى قوانينها
> *


*لا انا معنديش اعتراض على ان كل القرارات اللي بتتاخد في المجامع هي ملزمة للكنيسة.
ولكن انا كنت بسأل، المجامع المسكونية قرارتها تدخل في إطار التقليد الرسولي (لان دي على مستوى المسكونة)، ولكن المجامع المكانية قرارتها تدخل في إطار التقليد الكنسي (لأنها تخص كنيسة معينه أو طائفة معينة) .. كده انا كلامي صح؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2012)

انا جاوبت يا رويس


----------



## رامي-777 (1 مارس 2012)

انا مستمر معكو في دراسه  المحاضرات الاولى والثانيه وتم دراسه المحاضره الثالثه  وفي كل مره في معلمومات مفيده جديده  
نحن كمسيحين نعلم ان مضمون وتعليم الثالوث موجود بوضوح في الكتاب المقدس ولكن كلمه ثالوث في حد داته غير موجوده في الكتاب المقدس وهدا ما يستخدومونه ليس فقط المسلمين بل اهل البدع ايضا فهو يتقرر كثيرا في كتبهم ولعله اول سلاح لهم لتعن الايمان المسيحي فكيف علي المسيحي ان يرد على مثل هده الشبهات فهم ايضا  يعترضون على كلمه اقنوم 
ويليت كمان توضيح كلمه ثالوث و من اول من استخدمه وفي لغه هي في الاساس وهل استخدمه في تفسير العقيد ه او استخدمت للرد على شبهات  
ومشكورين


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2012)

> فكيف علي المسيحي ان يرد على مثل هده الشبهات فهم ايضا  يعترضون على كلمه اقنوم
> ويليت كمان توضيح كلمه ثالوث و من اول من استخدمه وفي لغه هي في الاساس وهل استخدمه في تفسير العقيد ه او استخدمت للرد على شبهات


هل هذه اسئلة عزيزي ، ام انك تتكلم بلسانهم ؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 مارس 2012)

*محاضرة ردت على كثير من المغالطات التى قد يتعرض لها المسيحى البسيط ولا  يتمكن من الرد عليها بسبب عدم معرفته باساسيات الايمان المسيحى.*


----------



## ROWIS (1 مارس 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> تم التحميل
> وتمت القراءة الأولى
> لى رجاء تصحيح بعض الأخطاء الإملائية فى ملف ورد 2003 كان أخويا  coptic lion
> ذكر البعض منها وهى
> ...



*انا صححتها بالطريقة دي*
*قوانيها**  = **قوانينها.
التنبية إلا امراً هام = التنبيه لأمر هام.
وهكذا ينص الكتاب التقليد المكتوب دائماً = وهكذا ينص التقليد المكتوب دائماً (الكتاب المقدس). 
**الكتاب المقدس هو الوحي النقل ياي المدوِن **= والكتاب المقدس هو الوحي المنقول بأيدي المدوِن.
*


----------



## ROWIS (1 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> انا جاوبت يا رويس


*ياحول الله يارب
انت مش قولت انك مسافر، انت بتيجي على السيرة ولا إيه؟
وبعدين مش ذنبي، الدكتور هو اللي سئل ههههه وجاوب برضوا بس في حاجة تانية خالص .. فأنا وضحتله انا كنت بسئل على إيه*


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2012)

> *التنبية إلا امراً هام = التنبيه لأمر هام.
> وهكذا ينص الكتاب التقليد المكتوب دائماً = وهكذا ينص التقليد المكتوب دائماً (الكتاب المقدس).
> **الكتاب المقدس هو الوحي النقل ياي المدوِن **= والكتاب المقدس هو الوحي المنقول بأيدي المدوِن.*



*التنبية إلى امراً هام*..

*الكتاب المقدس هو الوحي النقلي اي المدوِن*



> *ياحول الله يارب
> انت مش قولت انك مسافر، انت بتيجي على السيرة ولا إيه؟*



طيب انا ماشي اهو


----------



## مينا إيليا (1 مارس 2012)

*تم التحميل والمحاضرة رائعة وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم  *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 مارس 2012)

> *المجمع المسكوني هايدخل في إطار التقليد الرسولي (يعتي يعتبر تقليد رسولي أو بلفظ آخر هو أمتداد للتقليد الرسولي)، ولكن المجامع المكانية والإقليمية هاتدخل في إطار التقليد الكنسي.*


لماذا نفرق بين المجامع المسكونية الاقليمية ؟



> المصطلحات اللاهوتية في المعاني مش الأسماء ،،
> هل في في اليوناني حاجة اسمها " الله " كأسم ؟
> وهل يوجد " يهوه " في اليوناني ؟



يعني لا نهتم بلفظ الله صح لا غلط ؟

لا يوجد في اليوناني حسب معرفتي اسم الله
يهوه يوجد في العبري واكيد لا يترجم في اليوناني الله اعلم لذلك اسال







مشكله اني مش عارف اربط بين كلامك وبين الاقتباس التالي
لذلك اسال كيف تقول


> ونقصد بهذا أن هذا الإتحاد لم يجعل الناسوت لاهوتاً ولا اللاهوت ناسوتاً، ولا إختلط اللاهوت بالناسوت ولا إبتلعت إحدى الطبيعتين الأخرى بحيث تتلاشى واحدة منهم فكل ما فعله المسيح كان بـ"الإتحاد" بين الطبيعتين،



وايضا يكون هذا


>



وصل ليك سؤالي؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2012)

> لماذا نفرق بين المجامع المسكونية الاقليمية ؟


مين دول اللي بيفرقوا ؟



> يعني لا نهتم بلفظ الله صح لا غلط ؟


هل انت مصمم على التشتيت؟
انا " هنا " لا اتكلم عن " إسم " أنا هنا اتكلم عن " عقيدة " و " مصطلحات " .. فلا تتكلم في الأسماء لانها خارج الموضوع ..



> لا يوجد في اليوناني حسب معرفتي اسم الله
> يهوه يوجد في العبري واكيد لا يترجم في اليوناني الله اعلم لذلك اسال


كانا سؤالين للإستنكار وليس للإستفهام .. ، لا اجابة .



> وصل ليك سؤالي؟


هل رأيت سؤالي ام لم تراه ؟

سؤالي للمرة الثالثة :



> انت وضعت نفس الكلمة وماشرحتش انت فاهمها ازاي !!؟




انت جايب " لفظ " في مكان محدد ، وبتقارنه بنفس " اللفظ " في مكان " آخر " .. فبسألك، اية هو فهمك للفظ دا في المكان دا، هل عندك إجابة ؟




دا خطأ آخر بيقع فيه كتير ، ياخد لفظ من هنا يقوم حاطه هناك ، كوبي بيست ، ومافيش مراعاة للسياق!


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2012)

بالمناسبة، ارسل لي على الخاص ، اسم الكتاب والصفحة لكي اراجع النص ..


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> > مين دول اللي بيفرقوا ؟
> 
> 
> لسة في النقاش دلوقتي
> ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2012)

> لسة في النقاش دلوقتي
> قولتم دا طار تقليدي رسولي
> ودا اطار تقليدي كنسي


دا مش تفريق ، دا تعريف ..



> بذلك يكون نتيجة هذا الاتحاد تاله للجسد لانه متحد بالاهوت صح كدة ؟!
> لان البعض يقول هذا الاتحاد هو تاله للجسد كما ذكر في الاقتباس



!!
انت بتكتب نفس الكلمة بدون شرح معناها!!

هل كلامي غير واضح ؟

انت أتيت بكلمة ؟ صح ؟ ، ممكن تقول لي فاهم الكلمة دي ازاي ؟ معناها اية ؟

يعني قول لي :

التأله هنا يعن : .......................


إملا مكان النقاط ..



> اسف الكتاب مشفاكرة دلوقتي هبحثعنه واقولك


ازاي مش معاك وانت جايب منه صورة ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2012)

*بالمناسبة، امامك مشاركة واخدة تشرح فيها معنى " التأله " هنا، لانك انت الذي ذكرته ومصر تدخل تعبيرات لم اتكلم عنها في المحاضرة وتجعلها محل حوار ..
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 مارس 2012)

> دا مش تفريق ، دا تعريف ..


اقصد الاتنين مجامع ليه المسكوني يكون تبع الاطار التفليد الرسولي
والاقليمي يكون تبع اطاراللتقليد الكنسي
 





> !!
> انت بتكتب نفس الكلمة بدون شرح معناها!!
> 
> هل كلامي غير واضح ؟
> ...


 التأله هنا يعني : اتحاد الاهوت بالناسوت فتاله الجسد بسبب الاتحاد





> ازاي مش معاك وانت جايب منه صورة ؟


معايا الكتاب
بس للاسف مش فاكر فين ولا اسمه كان اية لانه في وسط كتب كتيرررررر علي الهارد

هدور عليه وابعت اسمه ليك


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2012)

> اقصد الاتنين مجامع ليه المسكوني يكون تبع الاطار التفليد الرسولي
> والاقليمي يكون تبع اطاراللتقليد الكنسي


عشان الكنسي من تعريفه انه محدد بمكان معين ، فكيف يم تعميمه على الكل ؟



> التأله هنا يعني : اتحاد الاهوت بالناسوت *فتاله* الجسد بسبب الاتحاد



برضو " تأله الجسد " ؟
يبدو اني أكتب بالكوالالمبورية وانا لا اعرف، 

انتهى الحديث في هذه النقطة ، إبحث عن الذي قالها واسأله ..


> هدور عليه وابعت اسمه ليك


خلاص مش عايزه


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2012)

*تنبية : أرجو إرجاء " ما في فكركم " و خارج المحاضرات لوقت آخر وعدم السؤال إلا في ما تم طرحه ..
*


----------



## Bassem Farag (1 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> طبعا، انت مالكش سلطة كهنوتية، فهل تقدر مثلا تضيف صوم ؟ او تقرر صوم على الكنيسة ؟ ...


 
مقارنة ظالمة بين علمانى فقير إلى الله زى حالاتى و بين كبار اساقفة وعلماء الكنيسة فى العصور الاولى
ولكن انا ب اقارن بين الكنيسة ككل برعيتها ورعاتها فى عصر الآباء ورعيتها ورعاتها فى عصرنا الحالى
وبالتالى يحق لآباء كل كنيسة إذا اجتمعوا واتفقوا على اضافة صوم او الغاؤه ان يكون هذا هكذا ما دام فى اطار التقليد الرسولى
فالتقليد الرسولى يسرٌ لا عسر ، ونحن نسعى لفهمه واستيعابه واستخدامه عملياً كما كان القدماء يفهمونه ويستوعبونه ويحيونه عملياً


----------



## صوت الرب (1 مارس 2012)

تم تحميل المحاضرة ...
يبقى قرائتها و التعليق عليها


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2012)

> ولكن انا ب اقارن بين الكنيسة ككل برعيتها ورعاتها فى عصر الآباء ورعيتها ورعاتها فى عصرنا الحالى


الرعية لا تختلف في " سلطاتها " ..

انت كنت بتتكلم عن القيادات وبتقول " بينا " ، فلو تقصد بكلمة " بينا " احنا العلمانيين " ، فطبعا يوجد فروق كثيرة ، لكن لو تقصد الآباء والآباء، فلا يوجد فرق في حالة المجامع وليس الآراء الفردية ..


----------



## Bassem Farag (1 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لا، القانون بيقول الكلمتين، تجسد وتأنس ..
> ...


 

ذكر قانون الايمان الكلمتين لأن كل كلمة ترد على بدعة مختلفة عن الأخرى
الغنوسيين كانوا يرفضون المادة ويرونها شر .. فقالوا أن المسيح لم يكن له جسد مادى مثلنا وإنما هو جسد هيولى غير حقيقى ..فكان بل تجسد متخذاً جسد حقيقى
اما ابوليناريوس فكان يقول ان المسيح الاله المتجسد قد حل فيه اللاهوت محل الروح البشرية ... فكان الرد بل تأنس وصار انساناً كاملاً
ولأن اللفظ ليس هو المهم ولكن ما يفهم منه هو المهم ... لذا فإن اياً من اللفظين صحيح وحده إذا فهم منه المعنى المقصود للناسوت الكامل جسد بشرى وروح بشرية 
وإلا فكما أقر الآباء بوضع اللفظين حتى لا يسمح بدخول أياً من هاتين البدعتين للفكر المسيحى مرة أخرى
انا كده فاهم صح؟


----------



## Bent el Massih (1 مارس 2012)

*جاري التحميل والقراءة​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2012)

> ولأن اللفظ ليس هو المهم ولكن ما يفهم منه هو المهم ... لذا فإن اياً من  اللفظين صحيح وحده إذا فهم منه المعنى المقصود للناسوت الكامل جسد بشرى  وروح بشرية



القوانين لا تُجاز .. القانون يقول " تجسد .. وتأنس " ..



> انا كده فاهم صح؟



ليس هذا فقط ، فيوجد أسبابا أخرى يطول شرحها ولا اريد الإستفاضة الآن فيها ، فربما ندرس فيما بعد قانون الإيمان نفسه ..


----------



## Bassem Farag (1 مارس 2012)

*أخطاء إملائية ولغوية*

( اي ذا السلطان على كل مسيحي )، 
ذات = بمعنى نفس السلطان اما ذا بمعنى صاحب السلطان


وجب الآن وفقاً لأستئلتكم 
لأسئلتكم = خطأ إملائى


 وهما شقين في مرتبة الوحي المقدس لأنه من الرسل أنفسهم، 
لأنهما = مثنى 


فهى التي يجتمع فيها البابا مع اساقفته على مستوى كنسية ( طائفة ) 
كنيسة ما = لتستقيم الجملة لغويا .. او يتم تعريف كلمة كنيسة بالالف واللام 


" وللوقت في الصباح تشاور رؤساء الكهنة واشيوخ والكتبة والمجمع كله
الشيوخ = خطأ إملائى


         ثم بعد ذلك عقد الرسل أنفسهم بعقد مجمع في أورشليم 
قام = خطأ إملائى


 قد قال الرسل ( 15 : 28 ) " ‎
( أعمال الرسل 15 : 28 ) = لتحديد مكان الآية


يجب هنا التنبية إلا امراً هام، 
إلى = خطأ إملائى


هذه اليتورجيات ليست هى نفسها التقليد الرسولي 
الليتورجيات = خطأ إملائى


حيث ستجدون العجب العجاب فيها بشأن هذه الأمر،
هذا = خطأ لغوى


ولو لقينا نطرق لعامين!، 
بقينا = خطأ إملائى


هكذا الأمر ما الفارق بالطبع، 
مع = خطأ إملائى


هل القرآن يرفض البنوة المسيحيية؟ في الحقيقة القرآن لا يوجد به ولا نص واحد يرفض عقيدة الولادة المسيحيية كما تقول بها المسيحيية،
المسيحية = ياء واحدة مع الشدة وليس يائين
وهو يتكرر كثيراً بالمناسبة فى كل المحاضرات 


 الخطية الأصلية هو تعبير يطلق على الفساد للطبيعة البشرية في البداية 
هى = الضمير ينسب لما يقصد به التعريف وهو هنا مؤنث الخطية


 الكتاب المقدس هو الوحي النقل ياي المدون 
النقلى أى = خطأ إملائى


28-2-2012
اخيرا هى المحاضرة نزلت امبارح واللا أول امبارح
واللا حضرتك فى مكان توقيته متأخر عننا زى كندا او امريكا​


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2012)

> ( اي ذا السلطان على كل مسيحي )،
> ذات = بمعنى نفس السلطان اما ذا بمعنى صاحب السلطان
> ​


لا دي خطأ منك 

انا اقصد أن " التقليد " ذا سلطان على كل مسيحي ..



في خطأ قبلها انت ماطلعتهوش 

هنا : وقلنا أنهم بنفس المستوى السلطوي
الصحيح : وقلنا أنهما بنفس المستوى السلطوي




> وهما شقين في مرتبة الوحي المقدس لأنه من الرسل أنفسهم،
> لأنهما = مثنى


خطأ منك 

انا اتكلم عن " التقليد " وليس عن شقيه هنا ..



> ثم بعد ذلك عقد الرسل أنفسهم بعقد مجمع في أورشليم
> قام = خطأ إملائى


لا دا مش خطأ إملائي، دا خطأ " لعبكة اللي عايز اقوله في مخي " 



> حيث ستجدون العجب العجاب فيها بشأن هذه الأمر،
> هذا = خطأ لغوى


يوجد خطأ ولكن في كلمة " الأمر " فالصحيح " الأمور "



> هى = الضمير ينسب لما يقصد به التعريف وهو هنا مؤنث الخطية


لا / انا اقصد الإشارة للتعبير نفسه ، فالتعبير " هو " .



> اخيرا هى المحاضرة نزلت امبارح واللا أول امبارح
> واللا حضرتك فى مكان توقيته متأخر عننا زى كندا او امريكا


اعوذ بالله! 
دي دول كافرة 


شكرا حبيبي ...


----------



## ROWIS (1 مارس 2012)

*اطرد اوريجانوس من الدورة يا مولكا وريحنا منه
انا جالي حموضة بسببه
ههههههه
هابعتلك على الخاص يا اوريجانوس حاجة عن موضوع كلمة الله دي، بس لما الاقي الجزء اللي عليه هولي بايبل علشان تفهم أكثر
او انت دور عن ترجمة كلمة الرب ويهوة وماذا اصبحت في اللغة الانجليزية وهاتعرف اننا بنستخدم كلمة الله ليه في الانجيل باللغة العربية
*


----------



## apostle.paul (1 مارس 2012)

*حوار شيق الصراحة
اخطاء املائية + كلام ملوش لازمة + كلام بعيد اصلا عن الموضوع 
هات الخرازنة يا ابنى 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (1 مارس 2012)

*ملاحظة ان كل موضوع اتكلمنا فيه فى النقط دى هنتكلم عنها بالتفصيل الممل
يعنى محدش يسال فى المواضيع دى بعمق خدها من برا الاساس بس وكل موضوع هنتعمق فيه شوية فى محاضرات جاية  
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *ملاحظة ان كل موضوع اتكلمنا فيه فى النقط دى هنتكلم عنها بالتفصيل الممل
> يعنى محدش يسال فى المواضيع دى بعمق خدها من برا الاساس بس وكل موضوع هنتعمق فيه شوية فى محاضرات جاية
> *



يدينا ويديك طول العمر :new6:


----------



## Bassem Farag (1 مارس 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *حوار شيق الصراحة*
> *اخطاء املائية + كلام ملوش لازمة + كلام بعيد اصلا عن الموضوع *
> *هات الخرازنة يا ابنى *


 
 هو اللى طلب يا دكتورنا انا ذنبى إيه بس؟:t19:


----------



## صوت الرب (1 مارس 2012)

*بالنسبة للثالوث فهناك أسئلة أرغب في 
معرفة طريقة إجابتها ... إليك بعض منها :-
الآب كأقنوم هل له روح ؟ و إن كان نعم فهل روحه هي الروح القدس
أم هنا نجد إختلاط بين الاقانيم 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2012)

> * الآب كأقنوم هل له روح ؟ و إن كان نعم فهل روحه هي الروح القدس*


السؤال خاطيء نسبياً، لأن طالما تنسب أقنوما لآخر فإنت بذلك تتكلم داخل " الجوهر " وليس داخل " الأقنوم " ، عموماً ..

الجواب : نعم

شرح الجواب : الآب له الروح القدس " المنبثق " منه.

مع ملاحظة تصحيح كلمة " هي " ..


----------



## صوت الرب (1 مارس 2012)

*قولك :
" فالذي تجسد هو ألله و أقنوم الظهور الإلهي هو أقنوم الإبن ..."
هل تقصد أن ألله كلمنا بعقله الناطق ؟*


----------



## Bassem Farag (1 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> انا اقصد أن " التقليد " ذا سلطان على كل مسيحي .. ...


 
وقلنا أنهم بنفس المستوى السلطوي ( اي ذا السلطان على كل مسيحي )

*الجملة كانت بين قوسين شرحا لما قبلها وما قبلها يتحدث عن الشقين (الشفاهى والكتابى) لذا فما فهمته ان الشرح داخل الاقواس عائد على الشقين لتوضيح المقارنة بينهما من حيث سلطتهما المتساوية على كل مسيحى ولذا استخدمت لفظة "ذات"
اما إذا كنت تعنى التقليد ككل فبالتأكيد لفظة "ذا" أدق ولكن الجملة بين القوسين تصبح غير مضيفة للمعنى السابق لها*




Molka Molkan قال:


> لا / انا اقصد الإشارة للتعبير نفسه ، فالتعبير " هو " .
> ...




لغوياً غير صحيح 
لأن المعرف هو الخطية وهى الكلمة المقصودة بلفظ الضمير
بمعنى
إذا قلت كرة القدم هى شغف الكثيرين
الشغف مذكر ولكن كرة القدم هى المقصودة بالتعريف فيصبح الضمير التعريفى هنا يخصها
الضمير عند التعريف ينسب لما قبله وليس ما يأتى بعده
انا واثق منها دى




Molka Molkan قال:


> شكرا حبيبي ...




انت تأمر :love45:
بس قولى نكمل على كده كل محاضرة واللا نكتفى بهذا القدر؟

:fun_lol:


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2012)

> *الجملة كانت بين قوسين شرحا لما  قبلها وما قبلها يتحدث عن الشقين (الشفاهى والكتابى) لذا فما فهمته ان  الشرح داخل الاقواس عائد على الشقين لتوضيح المقارنة بينهما من حيث سلطتهما  المتساوية على كل مسيحى ولذا استخدمت لفظة "ذات"*


ايوة ولكن انا كنت اقصد تفصيل معنى الكلمة السابقة فقط ..



> لأن المعرف هو الخطية وهى الكلمة المقصودة بلفظ الضمير


خطأ ان اقول عن " تعبير الخطية الأصلية " هو ؟



> انا واثق منها دى


احلف!



> بس قولى نكمل على كده كل محاضرة واللا نكتفى بهذا القدر؟


زي ما تحب، رأيي كمل ..


----------



## Bassem Farag (1 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> خطأ ان اقول عن " تعبير الخطية الأصلية " هو ؟
> ..


 
لازم تقول تعبير الخطية الأصلية هو تعبير ....
لكن إذا قلت الخطية الأصلية يبقى تقول هى تعبير
دى قواعد اللغة العربية 
لو عايز تغيرها براحتك




Molka Molkan قال:


> احلف!..


 
ليكن كلامكم نعم نعم ولا لا


----------



## Bassem Farag (1 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ايوة ولكن انا كنت اقصد تفصيل معنى الكلمة السابقة فقط ....


 
لو تقصد بالكلمة الأخيرة كلمة السلطوى يبقى تشيل ذا خالص وتبقى الجملة
وقلنا أنهم بنفس المستوى السلطوي ( اي السلطان على كل مسيحي )


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2012)

> لازم تقول تعبير الخطية الأصلية هو تعبير ....



غير مقتنع للأسف ولا ارى لزوم لذلك ..


> لو عايز تغيرها براحتك


بعد الدورة دي هاتكون اتغيرت كلها 



> ليكن كلامكم نعم نعم ولا لا


لازم تحلف


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2012)

> وقلنا أنهم بنفس المستوى السلطوي ( اي السلطان على كل مسيحي )


طيب جميل ...


----------



## apostle.paul (1 مارس 2012)

> *الآب كأقنوم هل له روح ؟ و إن كان نعم فهل روحه هي الروح القدس*


*الروح القدس هو روح الاب والابن *


----------



## apostle.paul (1 مارس 2012)

> *قولك :
> " فالذي تجسد هو ألله و أقنوم الظهور الإلهي هو أقنوم الإبن ..."
> هل تقصد أن ألله كلمنا بعقله الناطق ؟*


*الله كلمنا فى ابنه " اللوغوس الالهى " 
يعنى ايه " اللوغوس " اجله شوية لان الموضوع هيفتح معايا وانا لما بفتح مبقفلش 
بس على العموم اللوغوس لو وضعناه فى كلمة نقول عنه " المظهر لله " 
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 مارس 2012)

فاهم كويس خالص جزء الثليث وطبيعة المسيح بس مش عارف لما آجى أكتب شرح بحس انى هلغبط فى التعبير هل أقرأ أكتر أم ماذا ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> فاهم كويس خالص جزء الثليث وطبيعة المسيح بس مش عارف لما آجى أكتب شرح بحس انى هلغبط فى التعبير هل أقرأ أكتر أم ماذا ؟



ايوة، هاتقرأ وتعرف اية الصح واية الغلط والدقة ..


----------



## Servant Of Christ (1 مارس 2012)

*سلام و نعمة رب المجد القدير معم جميعا 
لدي اسئلة قد تكون بسيطة و بديهية بالنسبة للباحثين المُتعمقين فأعذروا جهلي بالإجوبة و ارجو تقبُل اسئلتي بصدر رحب مع جزيل الشكر و جُل التقدير 




قرارات الرسل فقد تشاركت مع الإله على نفس المستوى، وهنا يوضح أيضاً قيمة القرارات التي تخرج من المجامع أنها قرارات إيمانية ملزمة لكل مسيحي ( هذا إن كان المجمع مسكوني
 )،

أنقر للتوسيع...




ممكن الاسهاب بشرح هذة النُقطة و كيف انها ملزمة تماما ؟
ويتم الحكم عليه بالفصل عن جسد المسيح الذي هو الكنسية
من يُطبق هذا الحكم ؟ و كيفية تطبيقة و البت بة ؟ 





يحوي كل طبيعة اللاهوت وكل طبيعة الناسوت


أنقر للتوسيع...


هل من اسهاب عن هذا الموضوع ؟ و توضيح اتحاد اللاهوت غير المحدود بالناسوت المحدود و توضيح كيفية اتحاد الطبيعتين أكثر




واللاهوت أعطى لموت الناسوت عدم محدودية لخلاصه


أنقر للتوسيع...




مش فاهم النُقطة دي ...






ويمكن شرح الثالوث بصورة بسيطة أيضاً ولكن من جهة واحدة فقط، فنقول، لو مثلنا الثالوث بزوايا المثلث الثلاثة، فكل زاوية من الثلاثة ليست هى الزاوية الأخرى ولكن كل زاوية من الثلاثة يمكن من خلالها تمثيل المثلث ، فنقول الزاوية أ ب ج تعبيراً عن المثلث بالزاوية ب، ونقول المثلث ب ج أ تعبيرا عن المثلث بالزاوية ج، ونقول المثلث ج أ ب تعبيرا عن المثلث بالزاوية أ


أنقر للتوسيع...


هنالك مُخطط لهذا الشرح أتمنى الحاقة بالشرح للتوضيح أكثر و لو ان النُقطة واضحة جدا




أكل وأصبح محكوم عليه بالموت، ففي ملء الزمان تجسد الله متأنساً من الروح القدس ومن العذراء مريم، فهل يؤله المسيحيون إنساناً ويعبدونه؟


أنقر للتوسيع...



هل للمسيح طبيعتين ام طبيعة واحدة و هل نعبد اتحادهما ام اللاهوت دون الناسوت ؟





v اليهود والمسيحيون يشهدون لصحة الكتاب المقدس فان حرف طرف منهم شيئ سيفضحه الطرف الاخر فمن الذي حرف الكتاب؟ واين التحريف ؟


أنقر للتوسيع...



عندما تقول اليهود يؤمنون بعدم التحريف فهل هذا يشمل العهد الجديد ايضا ؟ اذا فلما لم يؤمنوبة ؟
و ثانيا هل يؤمن اليهود بوجود أخطاء بالترجمة في العهد الجديد؟


سلام و نعمة و آسف على الإطالة *


----------



## remo2010 (1 مارس 2012)

*محاضرة دسمة لابعد الحدود و مليانه و ربنا يستر
فى سؤال فى حته مش فاهمها بالنسبه لموضوع الخطيه الجديه - انه فى ناس تقول ان احنا ورثنا الخطيه الاصليه و فى ناس بتقول ان احنا ورثنا الطبيعه الفاسدة - فهمى انا لكلمة الخطيه الاصليه ورثناها يعنى ادم غلط و اتعاقب و احنا مازلنا بنتعاقب بسببه فطبعا رفضت الفكره و و اعتبرتها غلط و و اللى قبلتها اللى هى ان احنا ورثنا الطبيعه الفاسده - لان ازاى ربنا يحاسبنا على حاجه معملنهاش ؟ ياريت توضيح و ايه الصح و ايه الغلط عشان السلوك داخله فى بعضيها خالص*


----------



## صوت الرب (1 مارس 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *الروح القدس هو روح الاب والابن *


*رائع ... ولكن إن طلب احدهم دليل 
بماذا سترد عليه ؟
فكمسيحيين نؤمن بذلك و لكن المسلم يريد دليلا على هذا الكلام*


----------



## be believer (1 مارس 2012)

قرأتها​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (1 مارس 2012)

*هل من أيضاح بخصوص مسألة انبثاق الروح القدس...كمفهوم كاثوليكي الانبثاق يكون من الاب والابن ...انا افهم ان المعنى واحد ...لكن لماذا هذا التفضيل / التركيز؟*

*تحياتي*


----------



## apostle.paul (1 مارس 2012)

> *رائع ... ولكن إن طلب احدهم دليل
> بماذا سترد عليه ؟
> فكمسيحيين نؤمن بذلك و لكن المسلم يريد دليلا على هذا الكلام*


*الحلقة الجاية هنتكلم عن الروح القدس " نقلا " *


> *فى سؤال فى حته مش فاهمها بالنسبه  لموضوع الخطيه الجديه - انه فى ناس تقول ان احنا ورثنا الخطيه الاصليه و  فى ناس بتقول ان احنا ورثنا الطبيعه الفاسدة - فهمى انا لكلمة الخطيه  الاصليه ورثناها يعنى ادم غلط و اتعاقب و احنا مازلنا بنتعاقب بسببه فطبعا  رفضت الفكره و و اعتبرتها غلط و و اللى قبلتها اللى هى ان احنا ورثنا  الطبيعه الفاسده - لان ازاى ربنا يحاسبنا على حاجه معملنهاش ؟ ياريت توضيح و  ايه الصح و ايه الغلط عشان السلوك داخله فى بعضيها خالص*


*الصح ان ادم سقط فى الخطية فدخل للبشر الفساد والموت وهذا الفساد والموت سار على الجميع اذن اخطا الكل *


> *هل من أيضاح بخصوص مسألة انبثاق  الروح القدس...كمفهوم كاثوليكي الانبثاق يكون من الاب والابن ...انا افهم  ان المعنى واحد ...لكن لماذا هذا التفضيل / التركيز؟*


*ماقالته الكنيسة الكاثوليكية عن انبثاق الروح من الاب والابن كان ردا على هرطقة كانت ظهرت قالت بان الابن اقل من الاب لان الروح منبثق من الاب فقط فعلشان ياكدوا على مساوة الاب بالابن قالوا انه منبثق من الاتنين ومفيش فرق
ودا هيجرنا لاختلاف طائفى 
*


> *هل من اسهاب عن هذا الموضوع ؟ و توضيح اتحاد اللاهوت غير المحدود بالناسوت المحدود و توضيح كيفية اتحاد الطبيعتين أكثر*


*هو اتحاد كلى وتام ومطلق بين الطبيعتين بدون ان يفقد اى منهما خواصه
فطبيعة الله الالهية طبيعة فوقانية روحانية لا تحد بمكان وزمان
وطبيعة الانسان طبيعة جسدانية محدودة
ظهور الله الكلمة فى الجسد لا يعنى انه تحول لجسد بل ظهر فى الجسد دون ان يفقد طبيعته الالهية ككلمة الله الفائق الادراك الذى لا يحد 
*


> *مش فاهم النُقطة دي ...*


*مولكا عايز يقول ان اللى مات مكنش مجرد انسان دا كان ابن الله المتجسد
فعمله الكفارى على عود الصليب لم يكن منبعه مجرد انسان دا منبعه ابن الله الحى والمحيى فاعطى الحياة لكل البشرية الممثلة فى جسد بشريته *


> *هل للمسيح طبيعتين ام طبيعة واحدة و هل نعبد اتحادهما ام اللاهوت دون الناسوت ؟*


*طبيعتين متحدتين فى اقنوم واحد
وطبيعة واحدة من طبيعتين متحدتين 
نقدم لهذا الشخص الواحد " الكلمة المتجسد " السجود اللائق بمجده *


> *عندما تقول اليهود يؤمنون بعدم التحريف فهل هذا يشمل العهد الجديد ايضا ؟ اذا فلما لم يؤمنوبة ؟
> و ثانيا هل يؤمن اليهود بوجود أخطاء بالترجمة في العهد الجديد؟*


*ومال اليهود اصلا بالعهد الجديد؟؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2012)

*



			لذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0) 		 	 	 		 			‏Molka Molkan*, ‏ياسر الجندى

أنقر للتوسيع...


قفشتك!!!




لي عودة..
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2012)

*تم إضافة الأستاذ newman_with_jesus لقائمة المشتركين في الدورة ..
*


----------



## المفدى بالدم (1 مارس 2012)

*موضوع الخطيه الاصليه مبهم فى المحاضرة 
اعلم اننا سنستفيض فيه مستقبلا كما فى باقى المواضيع 
ولكن بحسب فهمى ساعطى مثال 
كانت شجرة معرفه الخير والشر بمثابه امتحان فعلى لثقه ادم فى الله وخضوعه لسلطانه ولم تكن الخطيه هى اكل ادم من الشجرة 
بل كانت خروج ادم واستقلاله عن الله 
فكان الاكل من الشجرة 
كمن شرب سما مميتا سريعا
 سمم كل الجسد وافسد كل خلاياه 
واصابه بالموت 
وبما ان ادم كانالنائب الشرعى عن كل البشريه المتمثله فيه فقد فسدت الطبيعه البشريه لكل البشر المنحدرمن نسل ادم 
فالفاسد لابد ان يترك فسادا 
وكان الحل الوحيد فى اعادة خلق طبيعه جديدة غير مسممه 
بابطال الموت بموت المسح الكفارى الذى بدوره كان نائبا ايضا عن كل البشر 


هل من تعليق ؟؟*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2012)

> *موضوع الخطيه الاصليه مبهم فى المحاضرة
> اعلم اننا سنستفيض فيه مستقبلا كما فى باقى المواضيع
> ولكن بحسب فهمى ساعطى مثال
> كانت شجرة معرفه الخير والشر بمثابه امتحان فعلى لثقه ادم فى الله وخضوعه لسلطانه ولم تكن الخطيه هى اكل ادم من الشجرة
> ...



عزيزي، لم نتكلم في " قصة السقوط " بل في " الخطية الأصلية " ..


----------



## المفدى بالدم (1 مارس 2012)

*تمام اعرف ذلك ولكن الخطيه الاصليه
 هى ذلك الفساد الذى اصاب الطبيعه البشريه 
والذى ورثها لكل البشر 
هل هذا صحيح ؟*​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (1 مارس 2012)

تم تعديل المشاركه التى اقتبستها اثناء ردك 
ممكن ترد على المشاركه المعدله ؟
​


----------



## ibnelfady (1 مارس 2012)

انا حملت المحاضرة وقريت جزء منها والباقى هكمله بكره


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 مارس 2012)

ROWIS قال:


> *اطرد اوريجانوس من الدورة يا مولكا وريحنا منه
> انا جالي حموضة بسببه
> ههههههه
> هابعتلك على الخاص يا اوريجانوس حاجة عن موضوع كلمة الله دي، بس لما الاقي الجزء اللي عليه هولي بايبل علشان تفهم أكثر
> ...



*اتمني منك هذا الموضوع
*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 مارس 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *فى سؤال فى حته مش فاهمها بالنسبه لموضوع الخطيه الجديه - انه فى ناس تقول ان احنا ورثنا الخطيه الاصليه و فى ناس بتقول ان احنا ورثنا الطبيعه الفاسدة - فهمى انا لكلمة الخطيه الاصليه ورثناها يعنى ادم غلط و اتعاقب و احنا مازلنا بنتعاقب بسببه فطبعا رفضت الفكره و و اعتبرتها غلط و و اللى قبلتها اللى هى ان احنا ورثنا الطبيعه الفاسده - لان ازاى ربنا يحاسبنا على حاجه معملنهاش ؟ ياريت توضيح و ايه الصح و ايه الغلط عشان السلوك داخله فى بعضيها خالص*
> *الصح ان ادم سقط فى الخطية فدخل للبشر الفساد والموت وهذا الفساد والموت سار على الجميع اذن اخطا الكل *



لم افهم ردك
ولكن ما اعرفه والرجاء التصحيح
اننا ورثنا  الخطية الجديه، وايضا ورث الطبيعة الفاسدة 
وهذا  واضحنا مثال لم *فَأَخَذَ يَشُوعُ عَخَانَ بْنَ زَارَحَ وَالْفِضَّةَ وَالرِّدَاءَ وَلِسَانَ الذَّهَبِ وَبَنِيهِ وَبَنَاتِهِ وَبَقَرَهُ وَحَمِيرَهُ وَغَنَمَهُ وَخَيْمَتَهُ وَكُلَّ مَا لَهُ، وَجَمِيعُ إِسْرَائِيلَ مَعَهُ، وَصَعِدُوا بِهِمْ إِلَى وَادِي عَخُورَ.* *فَقَالَ يَشُوعُ: «كَيْفَ كَدَّرْتَنَا؟ يُكَدِّرُكَ الرَّبُّ فِي هذَا الْيَوْمِ!». فَرَجَمَهُ جَمِيعُ إِسْرَائِيلَ بِالْحِجَارَةِ وَأَحْرَقُوهُمْ بِالنَّارِ وَرَمَوْهُمْ بِالْحِجَارَةِ،*

بنيه وبناته ورثو الخطية ونتائجها

وايضا *جِيحْزِي*
*فَبَرَصُ نُعْمَانَ يَلْصَقُ بِكَ وَبِنَسْلِكَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ». فَخَرَجَ مِنْ أَمَامِهِ أَبْرَصَ كَالثَّلْجِ.*

هوونسله مش هو لوحده ورثه الخطية

وطبعا نرث معاها الطبيعه الفاسده


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2012)

> ولكن ما اعرفه والرجاء التصحيح
> اننا ورثنا  الخطية الجديه، وايضا ورث الطبيعة الفاسدة
> وهذا  واضحنا مثال لم *فَأَخَذَ يَشُوعُعَخَانَ بْنَ زَارَحَ وَالْفِضَّةَ وَالرِّدَاءَ وَلِسَانَ الذَّهَبِوَبَنِيهِ وَبَنَاتِهِ وَبَقَرَهُ  وَحَمِيرَهُ وَغَنَمَهُ وَخَيْمَتَهُ وَكُلَّ مَا لَهُ، وَجَمِيعُ  إِسْرَائِيلَ مَعَهُ، وَصَعِدُوا بِهِمْ إِلَى وَادِي عَخُورَ.* *فَقَالَ يَشُوعُ: «كَيْفَ كَدَّرْتَنَا؟ يُكَدِّرُكَ الرَّبُّ فِي هذَا الْيَوْمِ!». فَرَجَمَهُ جَمِيعُ إِسْرَائِيلَ بِالْحِجَارَةِ وَأَحْرَقُوهُمْ بِالنَّارِ وَرَمَوْهُمْ بِالْحِجَارَةِ،*
> 
> بنيه وبناته ورثو الخطية ونتائجها


هذه أمثلة " جزئي " أي تطبيق عقوبة على أشخاص محددين ، وفي مرات أخرى لا تطبق على الأبناء..

لا علاقة بهذه النصوص بالموضوع ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2012)

المفدى بالدم قال:


> موضوع الخطيه الاصليه مبهم فى المحاضرة
> اعلم اننا سنستفيض فيه مستقبلا كما فى باقى المواضيع
> ولكن بحسب فهمى ساعطى مثال
> *كانت شجرة معرفه الخير والشر بمثابه امتحان فعلى لثقه ادم فى الله وخضوعه لسلطانه *ولم تكن الخطيه هى اكل ادم من الشجرة
> ...




ممتاز ، بدون الملون بالأحمر..


----------



## فادي الكلداني (1 مارس 2012)

> *ماقالته الكنيسة الكاثوليكية عن *
> *انبثاق الروح من الاب والابن كان ردا على هرطقة كانت ظهرت قالت بان الابن اقل من
> الاب لان الروح منبثق من الاب فقط فعلشان ياكدوا على مساوة الاب بالابن قالوا انه
> منبثق من الاتنين ومفيش فرق
> ...


*سوف لن نختلف استاذي الحبيب يوحنا مهما كانت الاسباب ...ولا يوجد طائفة ..نحن مسيحيين مؤمنيين بيسوع المسيح القائم من بين الاموات...*

*اورد اقوال بعض الاباء عن موضوع انبثاق الروح القدس من الاب والابن...وانا معك بخصوص ردودهم على بعض البدع والهرطقات التي كان تقلل من قيمة الابن..*


"I believe the Spirit to proceed from no other source than from the Father through the Son." _Tertullian, Against Praxeas, 4:1 (A.D. 216). _
"Now the Spirit indeed is third from God and the Son; just as the fruit of the tree is third from the root, or as the stream out of the river is third from the fountain, or as the apex of the ray is third from the sun." _Tertullian, Against Praxeas, 8:1 (A.D. 216)._ 

"We consider therefore that there are three hypostases, the Father and the Son and the Holy Spirit; and at the same time we believe nothing to be uncreated but the Father. We therefore, as the more pious and the truer course, admit that all things were made by the Logos, and that the Holy Spirit is the most excellent and the first in order of all that was made by the Father through Christ." _Origen, Commentary on John, 2:6 (A.D. 229). _


"For as the Son, who is in the Father and the Father in him, is not a creature but pertains to the essence of the Father (for this you also profess to say); so also it is not lawful to rank with the creatures the Spirit who is in the Son, and the Son in him." _Athanasius, To Serapion, I:21 (A.D. 360). _

"For He, as as been said, gives to the Spirit, and whatever the Spirit hath, He hath from the Word." _Athanasius, Against the Arians, III:24 (A.D. 362). _


*فقط للاطلاع ولاغناء الموضوع وليس للنقاش...*

*تحياتي *


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مارس 2012)

*إخوتي الأحباء، لا داعي لطرح أي أمر به شبهة إختلاف، فنريد التركيز على قضيتنا الأساسية ..
*


----------



## ramy22 (1 مارس 2012)

تسجيــل متابعة احبائى


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 مارس 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *سوف لن نختلف استاذي الحبيب يوحنا مهما كانت الاسباب ...ولا يوجد طائفة ..نحن مسيحيين مؤمنيين بيسوع المسيح القائم من بين الاموات...*
> 
> *اورد اقوال بعض الاباء عن موضوع انبثاق الروح القدس من الاب والابن...وانا معك بخصوص ردودهم على بعض البدع والهرطقات التي كان تقلل من قيمة الابن..*
> 
> ...



اعتقد انه خاص بفكر كنيسة معينه ولم يصل ان يكون فكري اباء مسكوني مجرد راي فقط


----------



## girgis2 (1 مارس 2012)

*أسف على التأخير

تم التحميل و جاري القراءة

لي عودة عند وجود أسئلة على المحاضرة

رجاء منكم ياريت تكون التصحيحات الاملائية في الملفات أيضاااا وليس المكتوب هنا فقط

شكرااا وربنا يبارك خدمتكم

*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 مارس 2012)

*



اعتقد انه خاص بفكر كنيسة معينه ولم يصل ان يكون فكري اباء مسكوني مجرد راي فقط

أنقر للتوسيع...


هذا الرأي قلنا عنه أنه غيرمسموح به في الموضوع ، هل نكررها لعدد معين من المرات ؟







على الجميع عدم التحدث في أي " رأي " خلافي ..
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 مارس 2012)

> * رجاء منكم ياريت تكون التصحيحات الاملائية في الملفات أيضاااا وليس المكتوب هنا فقط*


حاضر واسف للأخطاء ..


----------



## girgis2 (2 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> حاضر واسف للأخطاء ..


*
يا باشا مفيش داعي للأسف

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم
*​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (2 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *إخوتي الأحباء، لا داعي لطرح أي أمر به شبهة إختلاف، فنريد التركيز على قضيتنا الأساسية ..*


 

أسف اخي الحبيب ...واذا احببتم فسأحذف المشاركة ...للاطلاع فقط ...وليس للخلاف ...

وأعتذر مرة أخرى...

تحياتي


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 مارس 2012)

> أسف اخي الحبيب ...واذا احببتم فسأحذف المشاركة ...للاطلاع فقط ...وليس للخلاف ...



لا أخي الحبيب، أتركها.


----------



## apostle.paul (2 مارس 2012)

*استاذ فادى الكلدنى بلاش نتكلم فى امر يخص الكنيسة الكاثوليكية لها كل الاحترام وحدها بخصوص موضوع انبثاق الروح فكل كنيسة تحتفظ برائيها لئلا دخل فى صراعات طائفية مش هتوصل بينا لحاجة وهنوصل لنفس النتيجة ان روح الله القدوس هو اقنوم متميز عن الاب والابن وازلة كازلية الاب والابن 
استاذ اوريجانوس المصرى اسال بس فى المحاضرة ملكش دعوة بكلام الاعضاء بدل مجبلك رويس   
*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (2 مارس 2012)

*



وهنوصل لنفس النتيجة ان روح الله القدوس هو 
اقنوم متميز عن الاب والابن وازلة كازلية الاب والابن 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 



*وهو المطلوب ....أشكرك *


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 مارس 2012)

*أحنا نروح القسم.. 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (2 مارس 2012)

*ونروح ليه القسم انا اجبلك القسم نفسه هنا
مهى الداخلية بقت دلفرى دلوقتى  
*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (2 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *أحنا نروح القسم.. *


 

دأنا غلبـــــــــــــــــــــــــان :new5:


----------



## بشار الشمني (2 مارس 2012)

انا نزلت المحاضرة الثالثة ... وان شاء الله الرد بعد ساعات


----------



## Bent el Massih (2 مارس 2012)

*قرأت المحاضرة لدي بعض الاسئلة
لكن سأقرأ اولا مناقشات الاعضاء حتى لا اكرر الاسئلة*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 مارس 2012)

*ملخص أسئلة وأجوبة المحاضرة الثالثة هنا ..*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3133195#post3133195


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 مارس 2012)

أسمحوا لى أسجل متابعة ...
و توهاااااااااان ...
أسئلة يُرد عليها بأسئلة (!!) 
- وتصحيحات أملائية - ومناقشات بين الأعضاء !!
وأسئلة من عضو وعضو آخر يرد عليه ...يعنى كل ما ربنا يفتح علينا بكلمتين نفهمهم 
نخبط فى تلاتة أربعة مش فاهمينهم ....
فأعتقد أننى سوف أضطر للمتابعة فقط دون الأشتراك ..!!


----------



## رامي-777 (2 مارس 2012)

> هل هذه اسئلة عزيزي ، ام انك تتكلم بلسانهم ؟



انا في البدايه كتبت اننا نعلم ان الثالوث تعليم كتابي وان لاهوت الاب والابن  والروح القدس  واضح في الانجيل


> نحن كمسيحين نعلم ان مضمون وتعليم الثالوث موجود بوضوح في الكتاب المقدس



بس انا كان قصدي عن البدع وعلى راسهم شهود يهوه  فهم يحاربون الثالوث والايمان المسيحي ومن الاعتراضات او الشبهات الموجه منهم انه كلمه ثالوث غير موجوده في الكتاب المقدس وهدا يعني انه ليس تعليم كتابي كما يدعون (وهدا م يقوله شهود يهوه )وانا كان قصدي  التعمق الرد على شهود يهوه فكما هو معروف عن شهود انهم يدخلون البيوت و ويشككون في الايمان المسيحي حتى انهم لا يعطون فرصه للمسيحي ان يدافع ويشرح مثلا عقيده الثالوث
يعني قصدي ان يكون من ضمن درسه علم الا هوت الدفاعي ان يتعلم المسيحي البسيط كيف يبكلم ويواجه شهود يهوه فليس فقط كيف يرد او يواجه المسلم المعترض فاسلوب شهود يهوه في وضع الشبهات يختلف عن المسلم واسلوب الرد على داك يختلف عن داك مع ان الاعتراض متسابه والرد واحد يعني شهود يقول هات ادله من الانجيل مثلا اين وردة كلمه ثالوث في الكتاب المقدس  ام المسلم لا يومن بالانجيل فيقول ما هو منطق الثالوث فاول نبين الثالوث في الكتاب المقدس بايات تشير ان الاب والابن والروح القدس هما واحد في الجوهر وان كلمه الثالوث هي توضيح هدة الحقيقه اي انهم واحد في ثلاثه اقانيم  ام لمسلم فنشير على منطق الثالوث ان الله موجود في داته  الاب ناطق بلكمته الابن حي بروحه الروح القدس
اما اني اسف ادا اخطئة  التعبير وتكلمت او كتبت بلسانهم فقصدي هو الزياده في شرح وتعليم الثالوث


----------



## Bassem Farag (2 مارس 2012)

> ومن التعاليم الأساسية التي غفلناها عبر الزمن نتيجة التسطيح في دراسة الكتاب المقدس والتقليد المقدس هو أننا عندما نقول مصطلح " الله الآب " فإننا بهذا اللفظ نتضمن الله الإبن والله الروح القدس، لان الكتاب يعلن بوضوح ( حتى بدون التقليد المقدس ) أن الروح القدس منبثق من الآب، وأن الإبن في حضن الآب، فطالما قلنا أن " الآب " هو الله فقد تضمّنّا الإبن والروح القدس لأننا لا نتحدث عن ثلاث آلهه منفصلين نؤله واحد بعيدا عن الآخر،


 
*انا الجملة دى مش عاجبانى كل ما اقراها اقف عندها شوية وبعدين اقول ماشى هى منطقية برضة 
اسيبها وامشى وارجع اقرا المحاضرة تانى وبرضه اقف عندها لحد لما زهقت وقررت اسال فيها وامرى لله
دلوقتى الطريقة دى فى شرح اللفظ ما تجرناش لفكرة إن الآب اسمى من او more superior  عن الابن والروح القدس?
واللا نقدر نقول على نفس المنوال إن لفظ الله الابن يحوى الثالوث لأن الابن فى حضن الآب والروح القدس هو أيضاً روح الابن?
وبالمرة لفظة الله الروح القدس تشمل الثالوث لأن الروح القدس هو روح الآب والابن?*

*أفيدونا أفادكم الله
*


----------



## ROWIS (2 مارس 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *
> استاذ اوريجانوس المصرى اسال بس فى المحاضرة ملكش دعوة بكلام الاعضاء بدل مجبلك رويس
> *


*سيبوني عليه .. سيبوني عليه
حد يمسكني
سيبوني عليه .. سيبوني عليه*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 مارس 2012)

*استفسار بسيط

هل نتج عن اتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت في اقنوم الرب يسوع اي تغيير حادث في الطبيعة البشريه نتيجه هذا الاتحاد ؟

تفسير اكتر حتي يصل سؤالي
اي اكتسب الطبيعه البشريه السيد المسيح خواص جديدة بالاتحاد باللاهوت ؟
*


----------



## kibrom (2 مارس 2012)

تم التحميل الرب يبارك تعبك


----------



## تـ+ـونى (2 مارس 2012)

انا نسخت المحاضره ودرستها
لكن مش عارف انا لو نسختها بدون تحميل 
فيه حاجه هتفوتنى مش هاشوفها ولا لا

*تسجيل متابعه لكل المناقشات*​


----------



## servantofheaven (2 مارس 2012)

*تعليق جديد*

محاضرات رائعة جداً ربنا يعوضكم عليها و نتمني المزيد من النمو و التقدم:t31:


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 مارس 2012)

> أسمحوا لى أسجل متابعة ...
> و توهاااااااااان ...
> أسئلة يُرد عليها بأسئلة (!!)
> - وتصحيحات أملائية - ومناقشات بين الأعضاء !!
> ...



التصحيحات هاتفيدني جداً..


> بس انا كان قصدي عن البدع وعلى راسهم شهود يهوه  فهم يحاربون الثالوث  والايمان المسيحي ومن الاعتراضات او الشبهات الموجه منهم انه كلمه ثالوث  غير موجوده في الكتاب المقدس وهدا يعني انه ليس تعليم كتابي كما يدعون  (وهدا م يقوله شهود يهوه )وانا كان قصدي  التعمق الرد على شهود يهوه فكما  هو معروف عن شهود انهم يدخلون البيوت و ويشككون في الايمان المسيحي حتى  انهم لا يعطون فرصه للمسيحي ان يدافع ويشرح مثلا عقيده الثالوث
> يعني قصدي ان يكون من ضمن درسه علم الا هوت الدفاعي ان يتعلم المسيحي  البسيط كيف يبكلم ويواجه شهود يهوه فليس فقط كيف يرد او يواجه المسلم  المعترض فاسلوب شهود يهوه في وضع الشبهات يختلف عن المسلم



الرد على المسلم سيكون بداخله شهود يهوه او سنفصل في موضوعهم فيما بعد..


> عني شهود يقول هات ادله من الانجيل مثلا اين وردة كلمه ثالوث في الكتاب المقدس


المسلم أيضا، 
في الرد على المسلم ردا على شهود يهوة لضعف مستوى اسئلة المسلم فسيكون المستوى أهبط من شهود يهوه.




> *دلوقتى الطريقة دى فى شرح اللفظ ما تجرناش لفكرة إن الآب اسمى من او more superior  عن الابن والروح القدس?*


انا مش شايف اي منفذ ممكن يوصلنا للفكرة دي! انت وصلت لها ازاي ؟

على فكرة دي مش طريقة دا تعليم كتابة حرفي ( حتى ).



> *واللا نقدر نقول على نفس المنوال إن لفظ الله الابن يحوى الثالوث لأن الابن فى حضن الآب والروح القدس هو أيضاً روح الابن?*



طبعا،ولكن انا بتكلم عن الرد على المسلم اللي بيعترض ويقول لك " مذكور في الكتاب المقدس " الله الآب " فأين يوجد " الله الإبن " ؟

انا برد في النقطة دي فقط دلوقتي.



> * وبالمرة لفظة الله الروح القدس تشمل الثالوث لأن الروح القدس هو روح الآب والابن?*


ولأن كمان ان الله " روح " .


> *أفيدونا أفادكم الله*


حياك الله وبياك.




> * هل نتج عن اتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت في اقنوم الرب يسوع اي تغيير حادث في الطبيعة البشريه نتيجه هذا الاتحاد ؟*


مكتوب في المحاضرة ؟ لا امتزاج ولا اختلاط و*لا تغيير*!!!



> *اي اكتسب الطبيعه البشريه السيد المسيح خواص جديدة بالاتحاد باللاهوت ؟*



لا تغيير، لانهما اصبحا متحدين تماما.



> لكن مش عارف انا لو نسختها بدون تحميل
> فيه حاجه هتفوتنى مش هاشوفها ولا لا



لأ ، لكن عليك قراءة المناقشات..


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (3 مارس 2012)

الله موجود بذاته ....... 

 

الآب

الله ناطق عاقل بذاته .... 
 




الإبن
 
الله حي بذاته ........... 
 




الروح القدس .....  هل نستطيع ان نفيدكم بهذا المثال البسيط لفهم الثالوث الاقدس  اذا سمحتم لي لننظر الى قرص الشمس اليس منها ينبعث الضوء ونسميه الشمس وبنفس الوقت حرارة الشمس وايضا هي الشمس نفسها في ثلاث حالات وبنفس الوقت لايمكن ان يوجد الواحد بدون الاخر فقرص الشمس وضوئه وحرارته هو واحد(الشمس)  اي الجوهر واحد   اي نستطيع ان  نقول  الله الاب (الشمس) والابن(ضوء الشمس) الروح القدس(حرارة الشمس)ارجو اني وفقت في التوضيح


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 مارس 2012)

> هل  نستطيع ان نفيدكم بهذا المثال البسيط لفهم الثالوث الاقدس  اذا سمحتم لي  لننظر الى قرص الشمس اليس منها ينبعث الضوء ونسميه الشمس وبنفس الوقت حرارة  الشمس وايضا هي الشمس نفسها في ثلاث حالات وبنفس الوقت لايمكن ان يوجد  الواحد بدون الاخر فقرص الشمس وضوئه وحرارته هو واحد(الشمس)  اي الجوهر واحد   اي نستطيع ان  نقول  الله الاب (الشمس) والابن(ضوء الشمس) الروح القدس(حرارة الشمس)ارجو اني وفقت في التوضيح



جميل جدا ولكن في عامل واحد فقط وليس في التطابق لشرح الثالوث.


----------



## بايبل333 (3 مارس 2012)

عندى سؤال بسيط عن الاقانيم 
هل فهموا التلاميذ معنى الاب والابن والروح وقت السيد المسيح ..؟أم بعد  صعودة الى السماء.؟
ياريت لا يكون السؤال خارج الموضوع ​


----------



## white.angel (3 مارس 2012)

*تسجيل متابعه ..*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 مارس 2012)

> هل فهموا التلاميذ معنى الاب والابن والروح وقت السيد المسيح ..؟أم بعد  صعودة الى السماء.؟
> ياريت لا يكون السؤال خارج الموضوع


هو خارج، ولكن في الفترتين خصوصا بعد حلول الروح القدس ..


----------



## المفدى بالدم (3 مارس 2012)

> *ظهور الله الكلمة فى الجسد لا يعنى انه تحول لجسد بل ظهر فى الجسد دون ان يفقد طبيعته الالهية ككلمة الله الفائق الادراك الذى لا يحد*



والكلمة* صار* جسدا وحل بيننا وراينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الاب مملوءا نعمة وحقا يو 1-14

مش كدة يبقى تحول ولا ايه ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 مارس 2012)

> مش كدة يبقى تحول ولا ايه ؟


لا ، صار ، اي ظهر ( لنا )  أو أصبح ( لنا )..


لذلك بعدها بقليل يقول " ورأينا " مجده .. وقبلها يقول : حل " بيننا " ..


----------



## المفدى بالدم (3 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لا ، صار ، اي ظهر ( لنا )  أو أصبح ( لنا )..
> 
> 
> لذلك بعدها بقليل يقول " ورأينا " مجده .. وقبلها يقول : حل " بيننا " ..


لا ياعم مولكا بالراجة على شويه ما تكلمنيش بالهندسه الفراغيه ما فهمتش حاجة 
وضح بالراحة لعمر 3 سنين لو سمحت :2::2:


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 مارس 2012)

> وضح بالراحة لعمر 3 سنين لو سمحت :2::2:


طيب هاضطر احط كلام في النص لفهمه :

والكلمة صار *لنا* جسدا وحل بيننا *نحن* وراينا *نحن* مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الاب مملوءا نعمة وحقا يو 1-14

الكلام اللي بالأحمر دا من عندي انا..
المقصود انه بعد ان كان " غير متأنساً " أصبح متحدا بالناسوت ..


----------



## المفدى بالدم (3 مارس 2012)

تقصد تقول انه صار معناها مش فى جوهره لكن فى طريقه ظهوره ؟؟
يعنى نقدر نوضحها بالايه التانيه اللى بتقول"* الله لم يره احد قط *الابن الوحيد الذى فى حضن الاب هو خبر" ؟؟
*ولا انا فاهم غلط؟*
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 مارس 2012)

> تقصد تقول انه صار معناها مش فى جوهره لكن فى طريقه ظهوره ؟؟​



تمام..




> يعنى نقدر نوضحها بالايه التانيه اللى بتقول" الله لم يره احد قط الابن الوحيد الذى فى حضن الاب هو خبر" ؟؟
> *ولا انا فاهم غلط؟*



معتقدش انها لها علاقة مباشرة باللي فوق،

في ايات تاني اوضح بكتير ،،


----------



## المفدى بالدم (3 مارس 2012)

*ياعم مولكا قول بلاش كلام بالقطارة :ranting::ranting:​
ادينى امثله للايات دى الله يرضى عليك :scenic:​
** دة انا ما صدقت ادخل فى الماتش* :spor22::spor22:​
​​


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 مارس 2012)

المفدى بالدم قال:


> *ياعم مولكا قول بلاش كلام بالقطارة :ranting::ranting:​
> ادينى امثله للايات دى الله يرضى عليك :scenic:​
> ** دة انا ما صدقت ادخل فى الماتش* :spor22::spor22:​​



*Php_2:7  لكنه أخلى نفسه، آخذا صورة عبد، صائرا في شبه الناس. *

مثلا ..


----------



## المفدى بالدم (3 مارس 2012)

ايه واحدة بس ؟:love34:

هو جمرك الايه كام عندكم ؟؟:ranting::ranting::ranting:
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 مارس 2012)

المفدى بالدم قال:


> ايه واحدة بس ؟:love34:
> 
> هو جمرك الايه كام عندكم ؟؟:ranting::ranting::ranting:
> ​



لقد كفرت، مش عاجبك ولا اية يا زلمة ؟ :spor22:

خليها دلوقتي واحدة لعدم التوسع لان الموضوع عن شرح اسس وفي المستقبل ستجد هذه الشبهات فعلا ..


----------



## المفدى بالدم (3 مارس 2012)

طيب عشان خاطرك تنزل المرة دى 
بس اعمل حسابك المرة الجايه لا مومكن ابدن:t33:​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> > *اكتسب الطبيعه البشريه السيد المسيح خواص جديدة بالاتحاد باللاهوت ؟*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*هذا ما كنت اقصده بتعبير تاله الجسد ولكن اكن اجد الفاظ لتعبير عنه
هو ان الجسد تاله هو **اكتسب الطبيعه البشريه السيد المسيح خواص جديدة( * *صفات جديدة لم تكن لها*)* بالاتحاد باللاهوت 

لو هذا التعبير غلط لكلمه تاله الجسد ما هو التعبير الصحيح له 
*


----------



## o0chsite0o (3 مارس 2012)

*تم التحميل
وجارى قراءة المحاضرة*


----------



## o0chsite0o (3 مارس 2012)

*الاسئلة عن الثالوث
تقول:*
[QUOTE]كلمة هيبوستاسيس في اللغة اليونانية تعني " ما يقوم عليه الشيء " وهى المقابل اليوناني للكلمة الآرامية " قنوما " المعربة إلى " أقنوم
[/QUOTE]
*السؤال:
هل ينفع ان نعرف الاقنوم على انة الصفة الذاتية لله؟
بمعنى ان الله لة كيان  صفة ذاتية   نسمية الاب
           الله لة عقل ناطق  صفة ذاتية  نسمية الابن 
           الله لة روح حى بها  صفة ذاتية نسمية   الروح القدس
عايز اقول ان الاقنوم صفة تصف الله ولكنها ذاتية تخصة وحدة
على عكس صفات اخرى مثل الغفور فهى صفة مشتركة بين الله والمغفور لة ....

السؤال الثانى
الفرق بين الانبثاق والولادة؟
وهل ينفع نطلق على الابن منبثق من الاب؟واروح القدس مولود من الاب
وهل ينفع نقول ان الابن مولود من اللة؟واروح القدس منبثق من الله؟


*


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 مارس 2012)

> * لو هذا التعبير غلط لكلمه تاله الجسد ما هو التعبير الصحيح له *



ومن قال لك ان كلمة " تألة " بهذا المعنى أصلا هنا حتى تسأل عن الصحيح ؟!


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 مارس 2012)

> *السؤال:
> هل ينفع ان نعرف الاقنوم على انة الصفة الذاتية لله؟*


هذا سيتوقف على تعريف آخر وهو

 " ما هى " الصفة الذاتية " !؟؟ "

الأفضل أن نعود للأصل طالما في إمكاننا ..


> *بمعنى ان الله لة كيان  صفة ذاتية   نسمية الاب
> الله لة عقل ناطق  صفة ذاتية  نسمية الابن
> الله لة روح حى بها  صفة ذاتية نسمية   الروح القدس*



لا ..



> * عايز اقول ان الاقنوم صفة تصف الله ولكنها ذاتية تخصة وحدة*


تعبير خاطيء جدا جدا جدا ، الأقنوم كائن حقيقي وليس صفة بغض النظر عن ما إذا كانت تخصه أم لا ..




> * على عكس صفات اخرى مثل الغفور فهى صفة مشتركة بين الله والمغفور لة ....*


لا لا هذه تعريفات غير صحيحة..




> *السؤال الثانى
> الفرق بين الانبثاق والولادة؟*


سأجيب عن هذا السؤال لاحقاً وليس الآن لأكثر من سبب ..



> * وهل ينفع نطلق على الابن منبثق من الاب؟واروح القدس مولود من الاب*



ينفع في حالة واحدة : لو التقليد المكتوب المقدس قال أو التقليد المقدس المنقول شفاها قال .. فأين قالا ؟



> * وهل ينفع نقول ان الابن مولود من اللة؟واروح القدس منبثق من الله؟*


نعم ، ولكن مع التشديد على عدة أمور بغض النظر عن اسم " الله "..

فالولادة والإنبثاق ، لا تعطي أي فارق سواء زمني او خارج الزمن لأي هيبوستاسيس على الآخر ..


----------



## be believer (3 مارس 2012)

> الأقنوم كائن حقيقي وليس صفة بغض النظر عن ما إذا كانت تخصه أم لا ..



معلش يا أستاذنا بس أنا بجد مش فاهم إيه معنى كلمة أقنوم بالظبط ؟
أنا كنت عارف من قبل أن ( أقنوم = صفة ) و أن الله ثلاث أقانيم يعني له ثلاث صفات , بس كدا أنت لخبطتني بجوابك ( مع كامل احترامي  )
هو يعني إيه كلمة أقنوم بالظبط ؟ ممكن تشرحلي بتفصيل موجز عنها ؟
و إيه يعني أقنوم الآب و أقنوم الابن , و أقنوم الروح القدس ..؟
هو الله فيه ثلاث كائنات يعني ؟ كدا صحيح ؟؟
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 مارس 2012)

> معلش يا أستاذنا بس أنا بجد مش فاهم إيه معنى كلمة أقنوم بالظبط ؟​


ما يقوم عليه الشيء ..



> أنا كنت عارف من قبل أن ( أقنوم = صفة ) و أن الله ثلاث أقانيم يعني له ثلاث صفات



تعليم خاطيء.. نحن هنا لتصحيح هذه المفاهيم..



> هو يعني إيه كلمة أقنوم بالظبط ؟ ممكن تشرحلي بتفصيل موجز عنها ؟


هيبوستاسيس أي ما يقوم عليه الشيء أي ان جوهر الله الواحد يقوم على " الآب " و " الإبن " و " الروح القدس " ..



> و إيه يعني أقنوم الآب و أقنوم الابن , و أقنوم الروح القدس ..؟



موجود في المحاضرة.



> هو الله فيه ثلاث كائنات يعني ؟ كدا صحيح ؟؟


لا، جوهر الله يقوم على ثلاث كيانات حقيقية ،،



في القريب سنتوسع في كل هذا فلا تستبقوا الأمور ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 مارس 2012)

*الأخوة والأخوات ، لظروف صحية قوية وطارئة لن استطيع كتابة المحاضرة الرابعة اليوم وغد، فسامحوني ..
*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (3 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *الأخوة والأخوات ، لظروف صحية قوية وطارئة لن استطيع كتابة المحاضرة الرابعة اليوم وغد، فسامحوني ..*


 

الف الحمد لله عالسلامة ...ويارب تكون الامور بخير وعلى احسن ما يرام ...لا تقلق اخينا الحبيب ...المهم انت ...واذا احتجت لشيء بلغنا...

الرب يشفي ويحرس ويبارك

تحياتي


----------



## o0chsite0o (3 مارس 2012)

> *هذا سيتوقف على تعريف آخر وهو
> 
> " ما هى " الصفة الذاتية " !؟؟ "
> 
> الأفضل أن نعود للأصل طالما في إمكاننا .*


 *طيب نسميها صفة جوهرية
ينفع؟
وفى نفس الوقت صفات متمايزة *





> *بمعنى ان الله لة كيان  صفة ذاتية   نسمية الاب
> الله لة عقل ناطق  صفة ذاتية  نسمية الابن
> الله لة روح حى بها  صفة ذاتية نسمية   الروح القدس*



*لا لية؟*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ومن قال لك ان كلمة " تألة " بهذا المعنى أصلا هنا حتى تسأل عن الصحيح ؟!


*حضرتك اتكلمت علي طيبعه المسيح وطبيعه الاتحاد بين الاهوت والناسوت في اقنوم السيد المسيح

وانا سالت هل طبيعه الاتحاد يجعل الجسد يتاله وسالت عن معني يتاله وانا قربت لحضرتك اقرب تعبير اوصفلك بيه قصدي عن هذا التاله .

وبعدين حضرتك دلوقتي بتقولي* ومن قال لك ان كلمة " تألة " بهذا المعنى أصلا هنا حتى تسأل عن الصحيح ؟!

*مع انك لم تعترض علي الفظ من البدايه عندما بدات في تفسيره وكانت المشكله في معني الكلمه 
والان اسال لو كان معني الكلمه غير صحيح 
هل لان لا يوجد هذا التعبير اصلا في طبيعه الاتحاد ؟
ام لان التعبير نفسه محتاج تصحيح ؟*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (3 مارس 2012)

شكرا للمحاضره ......


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 مارس 2012)

> *طيب نسميها صفة جوهرية
> ينفع؟*





> *لا لية؟*


لا... لأنه مش صفة!





> * وانا سالت هل طبيعه الاتحاد يجعل الجسد يتاله وسالت عن معني يتاله وانا قربت لحضرتك اقرب تعبير اوصفلك بيه قصدي عن هذا التاله .*


ستوب، اكرر السؤال : ما هو " التأله " بالنسبة لك حسب ما فهمته ؟

لا تذكر لفظ " تأله " مرة أخرى ، أعطيني ما تفهمه منه ، فكل مرة ستذكر فيها هذا اللفظ سأسألك عن المعنى.. هل كلامي واضح ؟




> *مع انك لم تعترض علي الفظ من البدايه عندما بدات في تفسيره وكانت المشكله في معني الكلمه *


ولا اعترضت من البداية ولا النهاية! لاني سألتك عن معناه ، التعريف اللي قلته دا ، جبته منين عن الإتحاد في المسيح ؟



> * هل لان لا يوجد هذا التعبير اصلا في طبيعه الاتحاد ؟*



التأله *هنا *" هو الإتحاد الكامل بين اللاهوت والناسوت بغير إنفصال ولا امتزاج ولا اسحالة ولا تغيير ".......


----------



## apostle.paul (4 مارس 2012)

*انا سورى على التأخير مش عارف الاحقها منين ولا منين 
وبالمناسبة انا تايه بين الاسئلة مش عارف ارد على ايه بالظبط؟
*


----------



## apostle.paul (4 مارس 2012)

> *هل ينفع ان نعرف الاقنوم على انة الصفة الذاتية لله؟*


*صفة ازاى؟؟؟؟
لا طبعا 
الاقنوم له كيان حقيقى فى الذات الالوهى 
انت كدا دخلت فى هرطقة سابليوس اللى اعتقد بان الله اقنوم واحد وظهر فى اشكال مختلفة 
الاقنوم لا يطلق عليه صفة اطلاقا
*


> *بمعنى ان الله لة كيان  صفة ذاتية   نسمية الاب
> الله لة عقل ناطق  صفة ذاتية  نسمية الابن
> الله لة روح حى بها  صفة ذاتية نسمية   الروح القدس*


*لا طبعا*
*الاب مش صفة ذاتية ولا الكلمة صفة ذاتية ولا روح الله صفة ذاتية
الصفة ليس لها وجود حقيقى
الصفة شئ معنوى بيتصف بيه كيان موجود بالفعل
اطلاق كلمة صفة على الاقنوم معناها انك جردته من شخصنيته المميزة وحولته من كيان حقيقى لشئ معنوى وبالتالى ينتفى وجوده*


> *عايز اقول ان الاقنوم صفة تصف الله ولكنها ذاتية تخصة وحدة*


*لا الاقنوم هو ذات الله وجوهر الله وليس صف يتصف بها الله
*


> *على عكس صفات اخرى مثل الغفور فهى صفة مشتركة بين الله والمغفور لة ....*


* 
الرحمة لالهية دى عمل يتصف بيه الله الكائن 
بمعنى
ان الاب الكائن رحيم
والكلمة الكائن رحيم
والروح الكائن رحيم
فلو لم يكون الاب والكلمة والروح كائنين بالفعل ولهم وجود بالفعل لا يكون لهم صفات 
لان الاصل هو كينونة الله وصفاته بيتصف بيها الكائن بالفعل 
مينفعش تجرد الكلمة والروح من كينونتهم وتحولهم لصفات 
*


> *الفرق بين الانبثاق والولادة؟*


*الاولى للروح والثانية للكلمة*


> *وهل ينفع نطلق على الابن منبثق من الاب؟واروح القدس مولود من الاب*


*لا طبعا لان الكلمة يولد والروح منبثق حسب المنطق
علاقة الاقانيم ببعض فى الذات الالهية مش مجال للافتراضات 
الكلمة سمى ابنا لانه مولود والروح سمى روحا لانه منبثق *


> *وهل ينفع نقول ان الابن مولود من اللة؟واروح القدس منبثق من الله؟*


*ينفع مع العلم بان الله هنا اللى انت بتتكلم عنه من حيث الجوهر هو الاب من حيث الاقنوم
فطالما قولت الابن مولود من الله فهنا دخلت فى نطاق العلاقة الاقنومية بينهم يبقى يبقى محفور فى ذهنك ان الله الاب هو اللى بنتكلم عنه كمتميز عن ابنه
*


----------



## apostle.paul (4 مارس 2012)

> معلش يا أستاذنا بس أنا بجد مش فاهم إيه معنى كلمة أقنوم بالظبط ؟
> أنا كنت عارف من قبل أن ( أقنوم = صفة ) و أن الله ثلاث أقانيم يعني له ثلاث صفات , بس كدا أنت لخبطتني بجوابك ( مع كامل احترامي  )
> هو يعني إيه كلمة أقنوم بالظبط ؟ ممكن تشرحلي بتفصيل موجز عنها ؟
> و إيه يعني أقنوم الآب و أقنوم الابن , و أقنوم الروح القدس ..؟
> هو الله فيه ثلاث كائنات يعني ؟ كدا صحيح ؟؟


*لا اللى انت عارفه دا غلط
الاقنوم مش صفة الاقنوم شخصية لها كيان ووجود حقيقى 
والله مش ثلاث صفات الله ثلاث كيانات مشخصنة فى الكيان الالوهى الواحد
كما ان الاب هو الله هكذا الابن وهكذا الروح
اب وكلمة وروح كل منهم هو الله بالكلية من حيث الجوهر وكل منهم له كيان حقيقى وشخصية متميزة عن الاخر من حيث الاقنومية "كوالد وباعث للاب ومولود للابن ومنبثق للروح " ومشترك مع الاخر فى الجوهرية " كل منهم له ما للاخر وكل ماهو للاخر هو له بدون ادنى تميز " 
وحدانية جوهرهم لا تلغى تميزهم الاقنومى  
*


----------



## apostle.paul (4 مارس 2012)

> *حضرتك اتكلمت علي طيبعه المسيح وطبيعه الاتحاد بين الاهوت والناسوت في اقنوم السيد المسيح
> 
> وانا سالت هل طبيعه الاتحاد يجعل الجسد يتاله وسالت عن معني يتاله وانا قربت لحضرتك اقرب تعبير اوصفلك بيه قصدي عن هذا التاله .
> 
> ...


*عايز تقول ان جسد المسيح تاله ؟؟؟؟؟
هو دا قصدك؟
*


----------



## apostle.paul (4 مارس 2012)

*استاذ اوريجانوس المصرى 
فى نهاية القداس الالهى حسب ترتيب الليتورجية القبطية يرفع الكاهن الصنية وفيها جسد المسيح ويصرخ ويقول*
*" اؤمن اؤمن اؤمن واعترف الى النفس الاخير ان هذا هو الجسد المحيى الذى اخذه ابنك الوحيد ربنا والهنا يسوع المسيح من سيدتنا وملكتنا كلنا والدة الاله العذراء مريم "*
*
ما رائيك فى جملة " الجسد المحيى "
فهل اقنوم الكلمة الالهى هو " المحيى " ام جسده هو " المحيى *"


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ستوب، اكرر السؤال : ما هو " التأله " بالنسبة لك حسب ما فهمته ؟
> 
> لا تذكر لفظ " تأله " مرة أخرى ، أعطيني ما تفهمه منه ، فكل مرة ستذكر فيها هذا اللفظ سأسألك عن المعنى.. هل كلامي واضح ؟
> .



*هو اكتسب الطبيعه البشريه (اي جسد) السيد المسيح خواص جديدة(  صفات جديدة لم تكن لها) بالاتحاد باللاهوت *
 
هل هذا التعبير صحيح ام محتاج تعديل ام غلط  نهائي

توضيح اكثر للفكرة

 اكتسب الجسد صفات جديدة لم تكن لها . و أصبحت الطبيعة هنا طبيعة جديدة (من الروح القدس)
زي ما بنرتل في أبصالية الثلاث فتية (رتلو للذي صلب عنا وقبر وقام و أبطل الموت و أهانه سبحوه و زيدوه علوا .... أخلعوا الإنسان العتيق و البسوا الجديد الفاخر و اقتربوا الي عظم الرحمة سبحوه و زيدوه علوا ....)
فان الطبيعة تجدد إلي صورتها الاولي النقية. وهذا ما حدث في ناسوت الرب (تجدد بالاتحاد)
 



> ولا اعترضت من البداية ولا النهاية! لاني سألتك عن معناه ، التعريف اللي قلته دا ، جبته منين عن الإتحاد في المسيح ؟



هذا مجرد راي ابحثه في عقلي حتي اتاكد انه تعليم كتابي ابائي
لو طلع هذا الري غلط اقوم بتعديله
 



> التأله *هنا *" هو الإتحاد الكامل بين اللاهوت والناسوت بغير إنفصال ولا امتزاج ولا اسحالة ولا تغيير "



اشكرك علي شرح هذا التعريف 
ولكن لماذا نطلق علي هذا التعريف اصلا كلمه تاله ؟


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 مارس 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *استاذ اوريجانوس المصرى
> فى نهاية القداس الالهى حسب ترتيب الليتورجية القبطية يرفع الكاهن الصنية وفيها جسد المسيح ويصرخ ويقول*
> *" اؤمن اؤمن اؤمن واعترف الى النفس الاخير ان هذا هو الجسد المحيى الذى اخذه ابنك الوحيد ربنا والهنا يسوع المسيح من سيدتنا وملكتنا كلنا والدة الاله العذراء مريم "*
> *
> ...



لا اعرف معني كلمه الجسد المحيي هنا ؟
اقنوم الكلمه الهي هو المحيي .

*الجسد المحيي تاريخيا
في عهد البابا **يوأنس الخامس **1147   للميلاد *
*حدثت مشكله في عهده في طقوس الكنيسة، إذ أضاف بعض رهبان أبو مقار وكانوا يقيمون في قلاية بقرية بشيش (بجوار المحلة)  	أضافوا كلمة (المحيى) كصفة لجسد السيد المسيح فيصبح "هذا هو الجسد المحيي" فلما بلغ  	الأمر البطريرك من أسقف سمنود  	الذي لم يكن يقبل هذه الإضافة، عقد مجمعا محليا لمناقشة الموضوع، وبعد طول مناقشة وحوار اقروه.*

*ولا اعرف السبب ولكن تم الاضافه ولماذا رفض ثم قبل ؟*

+++
سؤال خاص بحضرتك فقط
هل تعبير تاله الجسد او ( الطبيعه البشريه ) للسيد المسيح مقبول ابائي ام اضافه ؟

لو مقبول ما هو التعريف الصحيح المقبول له ؟


*++ فكرة السؤل كلها تدور حول قول (غريغوريوس اللاهوتي) :"من بين الطبيعتين الأولى ألهت و الثانية تألهت" *


----------



## apostle.paul (4 مارس 2012)

*اوريجانوس جوا يا حبيبى
لما تعوز تتخانق اتخانق جوا مش على الهواء مباشرة 
*


----------



## ROWIS (4 مارس 2012)

*قولتلكم اطردوه من الاول محدش سمعني 
هههههههههههههه
ركز بس يا اوريجانوس في المفاهيم العامة دلوقتي اللي بناخدها وفي المستوى الثاني هايبقى في تخصص وعدد الناس هايبقى أقل والمناقشة هاتبقى أوسع
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 مارس 2012)

> *هو اكتسب الطبيعه البشريه (اي جسد) السيد المسيح خواص جديدة(  صفات جديدة لم تكن لها) بالاتحاد باللاهوت *



لم يوجد أصلا جسد بدون اللاهوت لتقيس حالته أكان به أم لم يكن أم استجد عليه ، الحبل والإتحاد كان من اللحظة  الأولى وبذلك لم تكن هناك لحظة في غير الإتحاد ..




> هل هذا التعبير صحيح ام محتاج تعديل ام غلط  نهائي


نهائي ..


> توضيح اكثر للفكرة


مش محتاج ..


> لو طلع هذا الري غلط اقوم بتعديله



غلط قم بنسفه 




> ولكن لماذا نطلق علي هذا التعريف اصلا كلمه تاله ؟




هذا خارج عن الموضوع وانت الذي سألت فيه ، فإدرسه بعيدا عن الدورة ..



> +++
> سؤال خاص بحضرتك فقط
> هل تعبير تاله الجسد او ( الطبيعه البشريه ) للسيد المسيح مقبول ابائي ام اضافه ؟
> 
> ...



لا اريد ان انبه هذا التنبيه مرة أخرى، لا تتكلم في كلام لم نتكلم فيه خلال المحاضرة ، إفصل ما بين ما تريد ان تعرفه وما تريد ان تعدله وما تريد أن تتناقش فيه وبين ما أعطيناكم الحق في مناقشته هنا لعدم التشتيت ..




*أي كلام عن التأله تحت اي مسمى سيتم حذفه لخروجه عن القوانين الخاصة بالدورة والتي تقول بأن النقاش فيما ورد في الدورة وليس في " مصطلح " لم نطلقه في اي من كلماتنا في المحاضرات ..*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (4 مارس 2012)

جاري التحميل والمذاكرة​


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 مارس 2012)

*الأخوة والاخوات حالتي الآن هى :

برد وسخونة شديدة وصداع رهيب وإرتعاشة في يدي ... فإعذروني وانتظروني ..
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *الأخوة والاخوات حالتي الآن هى :
> 
> برد وسخونة شديدة وصداع رهيب وإرتعاشة في يدي ... فإعذروني وانتظروني ..
> *



الف سلامة ليك
ربنا يكمل لك 
الشفاء


----------



## القناص الجديد (4 مارس 2012)

تم التحميل                         ربنا معاكم


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 مارس 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *اوريجانوس جوا يا حبيبى
> لما تعوز تتخانق اتخانق جوا مش على الهواء مباشرة
> *



لية بس كل دا علي فكرة انا مش عاوز اتخانق اصلا
اعتبروا السؤال لم يكن



ROWIS قال:


> *قولتلكم اطردوه من الاول محدش سمعني
> هههههههههههههه
> ركز بس يا اوريجانوس في المفاهيم العامة دلوقتي اللي بناخدها وفي المستوى الثاني هايبقى في تخصص وعدد الناس هايبقى أقل والمناقشة هاتبقى أوسع
> *



كلام جميل كلام معقول مقدريش اقول حاجة فيه


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *الأخوة والاخوات حالتي الآن هى :
> 
> برد وسخونة شديدة وصداع رهيب وإرتعاشة في يدي ... فإعذروني وانتظروني ..
> *




الف مليون سلامه عليك يا مولكا
يسوع يبعد عن اي تعب ويشفيك

منتظرينك براحتك خالص
بس مش قوي يعني :flowers:


----------



## girgis2 (4 مارس 2012)

*ألف سلامة ليك يا هندسه*​


----------



## Abdel Messih (4 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *الأخوة والاخوات حالتي الآن هى :
> 
> برد وسخونة شديدة وصداع رهيب وإرتعاشة في يدي ... فإعذروني وانتظروني ..
> *



*الف سالمة عليك يا مولكا ربنا معاك و هو قادر يشفيك و يا ريت كلنا نفتكر نذكره فى الصلاة :new5:*


----------



## fouad78 (4 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *الأخوة والاخوات حالتي الآن هى :
> 
> برد وسخونة شديدة وصداع رهيب وإرتعاشة في يدي ... فإعذروني وانتظروني ..
> *


الرب يكون معاك ويمد ايده ويشفيك​


----------



## o0chsite0o (4 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *الأخوة والاخوات حالتي الآن هى :
> 
> برد وسخونة شديدة وصداع رهيب وإرتعاشة في يدي ... فإعذروني وانتظروني ..
> *


يا اخى المسيح يشفيك


----------



## ibnelfady (4 مارس 2012)

انا قريت المحاضرة وكانت جميلة جداً 
فى انتظار المحاضرة الرابعة


----------



## Servant Of Christ (4 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *الأخوة والاخوات حالتي الآن هى :
> 
> برد وسخونة شديدة وصداع رهيب وإرتعاشة في يدي ... فإعذروني وانتظروني ..
> *


*سلامتك ألف سلامة يا أًستاذ 
الرب يكون معك *


----------



## صوت الرب (4 مارس 2012)

*سلامتك مولكا ... المسيح يكون معاك*


----------



## المفدى بالدم (4 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *الأخوة والاخوات حالتي الآن هى :
> 
> برد وسخونة شديدة وصداع رهيب وإرتعاشة في يدي ... فإعذروني وانتظروني ..
> *



*خد 
cevamol   eff
قرص فوار 3 مرات يوميا


xithrone 500 3 tabs
قرص يوميا بعد الاكل بساعتين 



panadol extra 
2 قرص عند اللزوم 
*​


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (5 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *الأخوة والاخوات حالتي الآن هى :*
> 
> *برد وسخونة شديدة وصداع رهيب وإرتعاشة في يدي ... فإعذروني وانتظروني ..*


 *صحة وسلامة  وربنا يشفيك وياخذ بيدك لتتواصل معنا ووربنا يعوض تعبك مع المنتدى:new5::new5::new5:*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 مارس 2012)

المفدى بالدم قال:


> *خد
> cevamol   eff
> قرص فوار 3 مرات يوميا
> 
> ...



*كدة ح ينام خالص*​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (5 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *الأخوة والاخوات حالتي الآن هى :*
> 
> *برد وسخونة شديدة وصداع رهيب وإرتعاشة في يدي ... فإعذروني وانتظروني ..*


 

*صلواتنا معك اخي الحبيب ...وان تكون سالماً على الدوام ..والعذراء ام الرحمة بثوبتها تمسح عنك كل الم او مرض ...بقوة أبنها وحيدها ربنا يسوع المسيح الحي*


----------



## المفدى بالدم (5 مارس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *كدة ح ينام خالص*​



كفايه فتوى يا ايرينى لا تروحى النار 
ما فيش مادة منومه فى اى واحد من التلاته بالعكس فيه مادة منبهة 
انتى اتعديتى ؟؟


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 مارس 2012)

المفدى بالدم قال:


> *خد
> cevamol   eff
> قرص فوار 3 مرات يوميا
> 
> ...




كل دا ياخده

قدرك يا ولدي اسمع كلام الدكتور 
وربنا يسترها عليك بقي :new2:


----------



## Bent el Massih (5 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *الأخوة والاخوات حالتي الآن هى :
> 
> برد وسخونة شديدة وصداع رهيب وإرتعاشة في يدي ... فإعذروني وانتظروني ..
> *



*ربنا يشفيك وتقوم بالسلامة ...آمين​*


----------



## اليعازر (5 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *الأخوة والاخوات حالتي الآن هى :
> 
> برد وسخونة شديدة وصداع رهيب وإرتعاشة في يدي ... فإعذروني وانتظروني ..
> *



ألف لا بأس عليك...

سلامتك.

ربنا يكون معاك.

.

.


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (5 مارس 2012)

*هل يمكن ان نعتبر **الديداخي تقليد رسولي*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 مارس 2012)

لم نتكلم عن اي كتاب في الموضوع...


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 مارس 2012)

سلامتك استاذنا مولكا ..........
ربنا يقويك ويشفيك بسرعة ببركة الصوم المقدس
آمين


----------



## o0chsite0o (5 مارس 2012)

> *صفة ازاى؟؟؟؟
> لا طبعا
> الاقنوم له كيان حقيقى فى الذات الالوهى
> انت كدا دخلت فى هرطقة سابليوس اللى اعتقد بان الله اقنوم واحد وظهر فى اشكال مختلفة
> الاقنوم لا يطلق عليه صفة اطلاقا*


*ما اختلافناش 
ما هو الجوهر الذاتى لة كيان حقيقى 
فمثلا روح الله هى كيان حقيقى موجود وهو فى نفس الوقت صفة ذاتية*




> *الاب مش صفة ذاتية ولا الكلمة صفة ذاتية ولا روح الله صفة ذاتية
> الصفة ليس لها وجود حقيقى
> الصفة شئ معنوى بيتصف بيه كيان موجود بالفعل
> اطلاق كلمة صفة على الاقنوم معناها انك جردته من شخصنيته المميزة وحولته من كيان حقيقى لشئ معنوى وبالتالى ينتفى وجوده*


*انت قلت ان الصفة بيتصف بيها كيان موجود!
يمكن انا اخطئت فى اللفظ بس دى زى ما شرحة الانبا يوساب الابح*


----------



## o0chsite0o (5 مارس 2012)

> ما هى خطة الله لخلاص البشر؟ خلق الله الإنسان وأعطاه وصية أن يأكل من جميع شجر الجنة إلا شجرة واحدة، ولكن الإنسان بغواية الحية قد أكل وسقط فحُكِم عليه بالموت الذي كان قد نبهه الرب له أنه العقوبة في حالة الأكل من الشجرة، ولكنه أكل وأصبح محكوم عليه بالموت، ففي ملء الزمان تجسد الله متأنساً من الروح القدس ومن العذراء مريم


*ليا عدة اسئلة
الاول:لماذا سمح الله بوجود الحية فى الجنة؟وهو عالم انها ستغوى حواء وادم
الثانى:حواء اكلت واغوت ادم ولكن ماذا كان سيحدث اذا رفض ادم ان يأكل؟
الثالث:لو لم ياكلا من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر هل كانوا ادم وحواء فى خلود وماذا عن الانجاب
هل كانوا سينجبوا ايضا وهل كلهم كانوا هيبقوا فى خلود ؟*


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (6 مارس 2012)

ربنا يقومك بالسلامه استاذنا العزيز مولكا 

أنا زعلت بجد


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 مارس 2012)

o0chsite0o قال:


> *ليا عدة اسئلة
> الاول:لماذا سمح الله بوجود الحية فى الجنة؟وهو عالم انها ستغوى حواء وادم
> الثانى:حواء اكلت واغوت ادم ولكن ماذا كان سيحدث اذا رفض ادم ان يأكل؟
> الثالث:لو لم ياكلا من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر هل كانوا ادم وحواء فى خلود وماذا عن الانجاب
> هل كانوا سينجبوا ايضا وهل كلهم كانوا هيبقوا فى خلود ؟*



*السؤال الأول إجابته سهلة جدا*
السبب إن الله يعلم أنه طالما أعطى الحرية للإنسان 
سيأتى الوقت الذى يقوم فيه آدم أو حواء بالعصيان من نفسهما دون أن يسقطهما آخر 

بدليل أن حواء عندا أكلت من الشجرة 
لم تتعب أبدا و لم تحاول إغواء آدم 
بل أعطته فأكل 

ببساطة كدة بالسهولة ديه يا آدم تأكل كدة من غير مناقشة
طب دي حواء حاول إبليس معاها شوية كدة 
إلا إنت أكلت كدة بمنتهى البساطة ؟؟؟؟

*طيب و إيه المشكلة لو آدم و حواء عصيا الله من تلقاء نفسهما 
يعنى من غير ما حد يغويهم*
الاجابة : ما كانش ح يبقى لهم فداء 
يعنى كانوا ح يبقوا زى إبليس 
الذى ليس له فداء لأنه إختار العصيان من تلقاء نفسه 

عرفت ليه سمح الله بوجود الحية فى الجنة ؟؟؟ 

الشجرة  كانت للإيقاع ب إبليس و ليس بالانسان 

أومال هو ليه إبليس قال على ربنا خير الماكرين 

وصلت الاجابة و لا لسة ؟؟؟؟؟


*السؤال الثانى : *
إجابته موجودة ضمنا فى السؤال الأول 


السؤال الثالث : 
طبعا كان آدم و حواء ح يبقوا فى خلود 
فنحن لا نعلم كم من الوقت قضاها آدم و حواء فى الجنة 
مش يمكن 10000 سنة  مثلا
ما حدش عارف
لأنهم ليس بهما الطبيعة الفاسدة التى تمرض و تشيخ و تموت

و ما كانوش ح ينجبوا 

ليه ؟؟ بأة ؟؟؟

ما حاجتهم الى الانجاب ؟؟؟

هل سيأتى من نسلهم المسيح ؟؟

و إن كانوا سينجبوا مثلا مثلا ؟ لغاية لما يملئوا الأرض مثلا ؟؟

و أخطأ البعض و عصا الله و لم يخطئ البعض هل سيأتى المسيح ليخلصهم 

و إن تكرر الحدث هل سيأتى المسيح مليون مرة ليخلص هذا و تلك 

لا أعرف إن كنت قدرت أوصل لك الاجابة و لا لأة


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 مارس 2012)

*ممنوع رد أي عضو على أي عضو ..
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 مارس 2012)

> * فمثلا روح الله هى كيان حقيقى موجود وهو فى نفس الوقت صفة ذاتية*


لا يا عزيزي ، الصفة ليست كائن حقيقي ، الصفة تصف كائن حقيقي لكن هى نفسها ليست كائن حقيقي ..



> * الاول:لماذا سمح الله بوجود الحية فى الجنة؟وهو عالم انها ستغوى حواء وادم*



للتخيير ..


> * الثانى:حواء اكلت واغوت ادم ولكن ماذا كان سيحدث اذا رفض ادم ان يأكل؟*


لا نستطيع أن نعرف بدقة ما الذي سيحدث في هذه الحالة لأنه غير مكتوب ولكن الحكم سيكون على حواء ..



> * الثالث:لو لم ياكلا من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر هل كانوا ادم وحواء فى خلود وماذا عن الانجاب*


نعم...


> * هل كانوا سينجبوا ايضا وهل كلهم كانوا هيبقوا فى خلود ؟*


لن ينجبوا لأنهم لم يكونا يعرفا الأعضاء التناسلية أصلا ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 مارس 2012)

+Nevena+
HappyButterfly
avamakary
+إيرينى+
Bassem Farag
!! Coptic Lion !!
حبيب يسوع
اليعازر
bob
اوريجانوس المصري
Mina The Coptic
ABOTARBO
ROWIS
coptic eagle
اوغسطينوس
fouad78
عبود عبده عبود
Abdel Messih
Servant Of Christ
المفدى بالدم
فادي الكلداني
sameh_ana
منتهى ابشارة
ElectericCurrent
Waiting+Jesus
يسطس الأنطونى
رامي-777
سمعان الاخميمى
مينا إيليا
صوت الرب
karima
remo2010
The Undertaker
Rosetta
ibnelfady
ramy22
girgis2
بشار الشمني
kibrom
تـ+ـونى
servantofheaven
بايبل333
white.angel
o0chsite0o
The Dragon Christian
FADY_TEMON
القناص الجديد
benyamin55
*

العدد قل عن كل مرة ...

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 مارس 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> *الف سالمة عليك يا مولكا ربنا معاك و هو قادر يشفيك و يا ريت كلنا نفتكر نذكره فى الصلاة :new5:*





fouad78 قال:


> الرب يكون معاك ويمد ايده ويشفيك​





Servant Of Christ قال:


> *سلامتك ألف سلامة يا أًستاذ
> الرب يكون معك *





صوت الرب قال:


> *سلامتك مولكا ... المسيح يكون معاك*





المفدى بالدم قال:


> *خد
> cevamol   eff
> قرص فوار 3 مرات يوميا
> 
> ...





منتهى ابشارة قال:


> *صحة وسلامة  وربنا يشفيك وياخذ بيدك لتتواصل معنا ووربنا يعوض تعبك مع المنتدى:new5::new5::new5:*





فادي الكلداني قال:


> *صلواتنا معك اخي الحبيب ...وان تكون سالماً على الدوام ..والعذراء ام الرحمة بثوبتها تمسح عنك كل الم او مرض ...بقوة أبنها وحيدها ربنا يسوع المسيح الحي*





المفدى بالدم قال:


> كفايه فتوى يا ايرينى لا تروحى النار
> ما فيش مادة منومه فى اى واحد من التلاته بالعكس فيه مادة منبهة
> انتى اتعديتى ؟؟





karima قال:


> *ربنا يشفيك وتقوم بالسلامة ...آمين​*





اليعازر قال:


> ألف لا بأس عليك...
> 
> سلامتك.
> 
> ...





*الف شكر لكم أحبابي، أعتقد أني الآن أستطيع الكتابة بكثرة وبتركيز، سأكتب أنا المحاضرة الخامسة والدكتور يوحنا الرابعة ..*

*مستعدون ؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *ممنوع رد أي عضو على أي عضو ..
> *


*
آسفة ما كنتش أعرف
إلغى مشاركتى 
مش ح أزعل*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 مارس 2012)

لا .. اتركيها ..


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 مارس 2012)

*عايزة أعرف
إيه الفرق بين مولود و منبثق*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 مارس 2012)

> *عايزة أعرف
> إيه الفرق بين مولود و منبثق*​ ​


سنؤجل الرد على هذا السؤال، لأني أدرسه بدقة في هذه الأيام ، وحين تأكدي من الفرق بشكل قاطع سأخبركم بما وصلت له.. لأني لا احب أن اخبركم بشيء بدون التأكد ..


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 مارس 2012)

ها نزلت المحاضرة الرابعة ام لا وكم عدد محاضرات المستوى الاول


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 مارس 2012)

*المحاضرة الثالثة 53 سؤال - 25 صفحة*
*تجدوا آخر مستجادتها *
*هنا ملخص أسئلة المحاضرة الثالثة *


----------



## o0chsite0o (6 مارس 2012)

> لن ينجبوا لأنهم لم يكونا يعرفا الأعضاء التناسلية أصلا ..


*يا   م/مولكا
بس التفسير لهذة الاية بيقول انهم كانوا هينجبوا حتى ولو لم يسقطوا  **هنا
*
 				[FONT=&quot]يقول الكتاب: "*وباركهم الله وقال لهم: اثمروا واكثروا واملأوا الأرض واخضعوها وتسلطوا..."*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] *[٢٨]*. وكما يقول  				*القديس أغسطينوس*: [الإكثار والنمو لملء الأرض هما هبة من بركة الله، إنهما عطية الزواج الذي أسسه الله من البداية قبل سقوط الإنسان عندما خلقهما ذكرًا وأنثي، بمعني أنه خلقهما جنسين متمايزين[FONT=&quot][74][/FONT]]. ويقول *العلامة* *أوريجينوس*: [لا يستطيع الرجل أن يثمر ويكثر بدون المرأة، (فأعطاه المرأة) لكي لا يشك في إمكانية البركة[FONT=&quot][75][/FONT]].[/FONT]
 				 				[FONT=&quot] لقد خلق الله الإنسان ذكرًا وأنثى لينجبا - حتى ولو لم يسقطا في العصيان - وليس كما ظن البعض أن الإنجاب جاء ثمر للخطية. لذلك يؤكد * القديس أغسطينوس[FONT=&quot][76][/FONT]* إن الإنجاب يتحقق لا كثمرة للشهوة وإنما كجزء من مجد الزواج الذي أسسه الله نفسه، كما يرفض القول بأن الخطية التي ارتكبها الأبوان الأولان هي الشهوة الجسدية وقد عرّتهما من الطهارة، وإنما يقول إن الشهوة جاءت ثمرة من ثمار العصيان.[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 مارس 2012)

*مصدر التفسير لو سمحت لمراجعة جملة واحدة فيه ..
*


----------



## o0chsite0o (6 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *مصدر التفسير لو سمحت لمراجعة جملة واحدة فيه ..
> *


*التفسير*
*هنا
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 مارس 2012)

سأراجعها انا ، وصلت للتفسير ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 مارس 2012)

*



			وكما يقول  				القديس أغسطينوس:  [الإكثار والنمو لملء الأرض هما هبة من بركة الله، إنهما عطية الزواج الذي  أسسه الله من البداية قبل سقوط الإنسان عندما خلقهما ذكرًا وأنثي، بمعني  أنه خلقهما جنسين متمايزين[74]]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا علاقة في هذه الفقرة بالإنجاب قبل السقوط على الإطلاق، هنا يتكلم عن عطية الزواج ونحن نعرف أنهما كانا متزوجين قبل السقوط لكن الحديث بيننا عن " الإنجاب " وليس الزواج .. فلا علاقة.




			[FONT="][SIZE=5]ويقول العلامة أوريجينوس: [لا يستطيع الرجل أن يثمر ويكثر بدون المرأة، (فأعطاه المرأة) لكي لا يشك في إمكانية البركة[/SIZE][FONT="][75]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**



].[/FONT]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ما علاقة هذه الجملة بالإنجاب قبل السقوط أصلا ؟!!




			[FONT="][SIZE=5]لذلك يؤكد [/SIZE] 				[SIZE=5]القديس أغسطينوس[/SIZE][FONT="][76][/FONT]  إن الإنجاب يتحقق لا كثمرة للشهوة وإنما كجزء من مجد الزواج الذي أسسه  الله نفسه، كما يرفض القول بأن الخطية التي ارتكبها الأبوان الأولان هي  الشهوة الجسدية وقد عرّتهما من الطهارة، وإنما يقول إن الشهوة جاءت ثمرة من  ثمار العصيان.[/FONT]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وهذه ايضا لا علاقة لها بالإنجاب قبل الزواج، القديس يتكلم هنا عن أن الإنجاب ليس من الشهوة ، وهذا من المفترض انه يحدث حتى الآن ولم يتكلم عن الإنجاب قبل السقوط!




			[FONT="]لقد خلق الله الإنسان ذكرًا وأنثى لينجبا - حتى ولو لم يسقطا في العصيان - وليس كما ظن البعض أن الإنجاب جاء ثمر للخطية. [/FONT]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


في أسوأ الظروف، لو فهمت هذه الجملة بحرفيتها، فهى جملة للقمص تادرس، وانا اراها خاطئة تماماً وغير مدعمة بدليل سواء من التقليد أو من المنطق، وأسأل،،

1. كيف كان سينجب آدم من حواء وهو كان مغمض العينين ( وهى كذلك ) عن الفروقات الجسدية الموجودة بينهما وكانا عريانين ولا يخجلان ؟!! إذا كانا لا يعرفا الأعضاء الجسدية فكيف سينجبا!؟



2. لماذا لم ينجبا إلا عندما خرجا ؟



*[/FONT]


----------



## o0chsite0o (6 مارس 2012)

> *في أسوأ الظروف، لو فهمت هذه الجملة بحرفيتها، فهى جملة للقمص تادرس، وانا اراها خاطئة تماماً وغير مدعمة بدليل سواء من التقليد أو من المنطق*



*بردو نفس تفسير القس انطونيوس فكرى من نفس الموقع

*

*آية 28: "وباركهم الله وقال لهم اثمروا واكثروا واملاوا الارض واخضعوها  	وتسلطوا على سمك البحر وعلى طير السماء وعلى كل حيوان يدب على الارض**  	"*
* 	باركهم: *

* 	 	 	هنا هي بركة روحية وبركة جسدية للزواج ليزيد عددهم ويملأوا الأرض لذلك كل من  	يفكر في أن سقطة آدم هي أنه عاشر زوجته حواء يكون خاطئاً فهل تخرج بركة من  	خطية. والله قال لهم أثمروا قبل أن يسقطا. إذا علاقة الزوج بزوجته عطية وليس  	خطية. ولكن قبل السقوط كان الإنجاب يتحقق لا كثمرة للشهوة وإنما كجزء من مجد  	الزواج الذي أسسه الله. لقد خلق الله آدم وحواء لينجبا حتى لو لم يسقطا في  	العصيان. ولكن الشهوة أتت كثمرة من ثمار الخطية والعصيان
**
ارجو التوضيح؟؟ فقط 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 مارس 2012)

> *بردو نفس تفسير القس انطونيوس فكرى من نفس الموقع*


*
تفسي القس أنطونيوس فكري تقريبا هو نفس تفسير القمص تادرس مع بعض الإضافات والحذف .. لذلك لو لاحظت ستجد النص المعترض عليه منقول حرفياً ...


الرأي خاطيء وأعتقد أنه نتيجة فهم خاطيء للإقتباسات المذكورة .. فالآباء تكلموا عن الزواج وليس عن الإنجاب ..
*


----------



## The Coptic Legend (6 مارس 2012)

> * سأكتب أنا المحاضرة الخامسة والدكتور يوحنا الرابعة ..*


امتى هاتزل المحاضره الرابعه​


----------



## o0chsite0o (6 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *
> تفسي القس أنطونيوس فكري تقريبا هو نفس تفسير القمص تادرس مع بعض الإضافات والحذف .. لذلك لو لاحظت ستجد النص المعترض عليه منقول حرفياً ...
> 
> 
> ...


*استفسار بسيط فى نفس السؤال
ماذا عن كلمة  اكثروا واملاوا الارض   للانسان؟
هل يقصد بها ان يكثروا الارض عن طريق الانجاب
لان الاية موجهة للانسان
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 مارس 2012)

> *ماذا عن كلمة  اكثروا واملاوا الارض   للانسان؟
> هل يقصد بها ان يكثروا الارض عن طريق الانجاب
> لان الاية موجهة للانسان*



عن أي أصحاح تتكلم عزيزي ؟


----------



## o0chsite0o (6 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> عن أي أصحاح تتكلم عزيزي ؟


*الاول
آية 28: "وباركهم الله وقال لهم اثمروا واكثروا واملاوا الارض واخضعوها  	وتسلطوا على سمك البحر وعلى طير السماء وعلى كل حيوان يدب على الارض*


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 مارس 2012)

> *الاول*


الأصحاح الاول كله عبارة عن سرد سريع فلاش باك جامع للأحداث بدليل أنه ذكر فيما بعد قصة خلق آدم بمفرده وحواء بعده بمفردها وهنا يتكلم عن " ذكر وانثى خلقهم " ومن هنا فالحكم لا يلزم ان يكون قبل السقوط ولو كان قبل السقوط فلا دليل فيه على الإنجاب قبل السقوط، فالأمر لا يعني التنفيذ الآني ..


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *
> في أسوأ الظروف، لو فهمت هذه الجملة بحرفيتها، فهى جملة للقمص تادرس، وانا اراها خاطئة تماماً وغير مدعمة بدليل سواء من التقليد أو من المنطق، وأسأل،،
> 
> 1. كيف كان سينجب آدم من حواء وهو كان مغمض العينين ( وهى كذلك ) عن الفروقات الجسدية الموجودة بينهما وكانا عريانين ولا يخجلان ؟!! إذا كانا لا يعرفا الأعضاء الجسدية فكيف سينجبا!؟
> ...



*اسمح لي اضع راي الخاص وصحح لي 
لو لم يحدث السقوط كان سوف يحدث انجاب لان الله يحب الانسان وكان يريد ان يعيش معه كل الجنس البشري الموجود في صلب ادم
ودليل علي ذلك ان الله *[SIZE=+1]*قد أعطى آدم وحوّاء القدرة على الإنجاب، وكانت هذه القدرة كامنة فيهما بجانب ان الانجاب نفسه لم يكن خطيه او شي ضد الله حتي يمنعه
 في الجنه .*
[/SIZE]


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 مارس 2012)

> * لو لم يحدث السقوط كان سوف يحدث انجاب لان الله يحب الانسان وكان يريد ان يعيش معه كل الجنس البشري الموجود في صلب ادم*


هذا رأي بعيد عن الموضوع ، لانك لم تخبرني بالواقع فعلا،

راجع السؤالين وأجبني عليهما ..


> *ودليل علي ذلك ان الله *[SIZE=+1]*قد أعطى آدم وحوّاء القدرة على الإنجاب،*



رغم عدم أهميتة هذه الجملة لكن من اين اتيت بها ؟



> [SIZE=+1]*وكانت هذه القدرة كامنة فيهما بجانب ان الانجاب نفسه لم يكن خطيه او شي ضد الله حتي يمنعه
> في الجنه .*[/SIZE]


لم يتكلم احد في أن سبب عدم الإنجاب هو انه خطية!!


سؤال ثالث: لماذا لم يخلق الرب رجال كثيريين و نساء كثيرات في الجنة !!؟[/SIZE]


----------



## o0chsite0o (6 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> الأصحاح الاول كله عبارة عن سرد سريع فلاش باك جامع للأحداث بدليل أنه ذكر فيما بعد قصة خلق آدم بمفرده وحواء بعده بمفردها وهنا يتكلم عن " ذكر وانثى خلقهم " ومن هنا فالحكم لا يلزم ان يكون قبل السقوط ولو كان قبل السقوط فلا دليل فيه على الإنجاب قبل السقوط، فالأمر لا يعني التنفيذ الآني ..


*هو السؤال كيف يكثروا الارض ويملئوها الا عن طريق الانجاب!!!!
بقول اية فى تفسير اصحاح 4
يقول ان اباء الكنيسة نفسهم اقروا بان الانجاب كان سيحدث حتى وان لم يسقطوا!!*

*[FONT=&quot]وعرف آدم حواء امرأته فحبلت وولدت قايين، وقال: اقتنيت رجلاً من عند الرب" [١].[/FONT]*
 	 	[FONT=&quot]يري فيلون اليهودي الإسكندري بأن قايين وهابيل توأمان، لكن هذا الرأي لم يجد قبولاً لدي آباء الكنيسة الأولي.[/FONT]
 	 	[FONT=&quot]اعتمد بعض الأوريجانيين علي هذا النص الذي بين أيدينا ليعلنوا أن آدم عرف حواء كزوجة له بعد السقوط، وكأن العلاقة الزوجية الجسدية في نظرهم هي ثمرة السقوط؛ بل وبالغ البعض بالقول أن السقوط[/FONT][FONT=&quot] نفسه[/FONT][FONT=&quot] لم يكن إلا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]َّ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ممارسة هذه العلاقة. هذا الرأي المتطرف رفضته الكنيسة بشدة منذ ظهوره، بل وهاجمته، فقد أكد آباء الكنيسة أن الله هو مؤسس الحياة الزوجية في صورتها الكاملة، وأنه بالسقوط أو بدونه كانت تتم العلاقة الجسدية بين أبوينا ويتحقق إنجاب الأطفال، لكن لا يتم ذلك خلال شهوة شريرة بل كثمرة حب زوجي طاهر. كما رفض الآباء فكرة أن سقوط أبوينا هو اتحادهم الجسدي، إذ يدنس هذا الرأي النظرة نحو الحياة الزوجية.[/FONT]

*معلش  النقطة دى عايز افهمها*


----------



## o0chsite0o (6 مارس 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]وعرف آدم حواء امرأته فحبلت وولدت قايين، وقال: اقتنيت رجلاً من عند الرب" [١].[/FONT]*
          [FONT=&quot]يري فيلون اليهودي الإسكندري بأن قايين وهابيل توأمان، لكن هذا الرأي لم يجد قبولاً لدي آباء الكنيسة الأولي.[/FONT]
*       [FONT=&quot]اعتمد بعض الأوريجانيين علي هذا النص الذي بين أيدينا ليعلنوا أن آدم عرف حواء كزوجة له بعد السقوط، وكأن العلاقة الزوجية الجسدية في نظرهم هي ثمرة السقوط؛ بل وبالغ البعض بالقول أن السقوط[/FONT][FONT=&quot] نفسه[/FONT][FONT=&quot] لم يكن إلا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]َّ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ممارسة هذه العلاقة. هذا الرأي المتطرف رفضته الكنيسة بشدة منذ ظهوره، بل وهاجمته، فقد أكد آباء الكنيسة أن الله هو مؤسس الحياة الزوجية في صورتها الكاملة، وأنه بالسقوط أو بدونه كانت تتم العلاقة الجسدية بين أبوينا ويتحقق إنجاب الأطفال، لكن لا يتم ذلك خلال شهوة شريرة بل كثمرة حب زوجي طاهر. كما رفض الآباء فكرة أن سقوط أبوينا هو اتحادهم الجسدي، إذ يدنس هذا الرأي النظرة نحو الحياة الزوجية.[/FONT]*

*معلش  النقطة دى عايز افهمها*


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 مارس 2012)

> *هو السؤال كيف يكثروا الارض ويملئوها الا عن طريق الانجاب!!!!*


يا استاذ، هل فهمت كلامي؟ ما علاقة كلامك بكلامي ؟



> * يقول ان اباء الكنيسة نفسهم اقروا بان الانجاب كان سيحدث حتى وان لم يسقطوا!!*


البينة على من إدعى، أين هى هذه الأقوال لنتعلم منها لو كانت موجودة فعلا ؟


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (7 مارس 2012)

*متى يكون موعد المحاضرة الرابعة؟؟؟ هذا   اولا   ثانيا لي اقتراح ارجوا النظر به.......اذا امكن ان تبقى المحاضرة اسبوع للدراسة ومن ثمة المناقشات لضيق الوقت عندنا  ولكم الشكر الجزيل*


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مارس 2012)

> *متى يكون موعد المحاضرة  الرابعة؟؟؟ هذا   اولا   ثانيا لي اقتراح ارجوا النظر به.......اذا امكن ان  تبقى المحاضرة اسبوع للدراسة ومن ثمة المناقشات لضيق الوقت عندنا  ولكم  الشكر الجزيل*


*

المحاضرة الخامسة جاهزة ولكن الرابعة مرتبطة بدكتور يوحنا، وإلا سأضطر لجعل الخامسة ، الرابعة، وفيما بعد نضع الخاصة بدكتور يوحنا،،

اما عن فترة الأسبوع فأعتقد أنها كبيرة جداً، ولكن يمكن تعويضها في ان المناقشات مفتوحة دائما، فمثلا، المحاضرة الأولى مازال النقاش بها مفتوحا وقد تجاوز الأسبوع ..
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مارس 2012)

+Nevena+
HappyButterfly
avamakary
+إيرينى+
Bassem Farag
!! Coptic Lion !!
حبيب يسوع
اليعازر
bob
اوريجانوس المصري
Mina The Coptic
ABOTARBO
ROWIS
coptic eagle
اوغسطينوس
fouad78
عبود عبده عبود
Abdel Messih
Servant Of Christ
المفدى بالدم
فادي الكلداني
sameh_ana
منتهى ابشارة
ElectericCurrent
Waiting+Jesus
يسطس الأنطونى
رامي-777
سمعان الاخميمى
مينا إيليا
صوت الرب
karima
remo2010
The Undertaker
Rosetta
ibnelfady
ramy22
girgis2
بشار الشمني
kibrom
تـ+ـونى
servantofheaven
بايبل333
white.angel
o0chsite0o
The Dragon Christian
FADY_TEMON
القناص الجديد
benyamin55
*
*


----------



## benyamin55 (7 مارس 2012)

حملت المحاضرة الثالثة وقرأتها


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *
> 
> ونحن نعرف أنهما كانا متزوجين قبل السقوط
> 
> *


*
نعرف منين 

أنا عن نفسى ما أعرفش

و كمان حاسة إن لم يذكر هذا الكلام فى الكتاب المقدس*


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مارس 2012)

*



نعرف منين 

أنا عن نفسى ما أعرفش

و كمان حاسة إن لم يذكر هذا الكلام فى الكتاب المقدس

أنقر للتوسيع...

الزواج الذي أقصده هنا هو أن المرأة " حواء " كانت " معين نظير ، لآدم ، وليس الزواج على اي طقس بالطبع ،..
والذي قال عنه آدم " هذه تدعى الآن عظم من عظامي ولحمٌ من لحمي " ..


*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *الزواج الذي أقصده هنا هو أن المرأة " حواء " كانت " معين نظير ، لآدم ، وليس الزواج على اي طقس بالطبع ،..
> والذي قال عنه آدم " هذه تدعى الآن عظم من عظامي ولحمٌ من لحمي " ..
> 
> 
> *


*
لكنه لم يعرفها قبل السقوط 

مش كدة برضوا*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مارس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> لكنه لم يعرفها قبل السقوط
> 
> مش كدة برضوا*​



بالطبع لم يعرفا بعضهما قبل السقوط ( أقصد معرفة الأزواج )..


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 مارس 2012)

*رجاء محبة تسيجل الأسماء عند القراءة، لأن عدم التسجيل يعني عدم القراءة عندي..
*


----------



## o0chsite0o (8 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> بالطبع لم يعرفا بعضهما قبل السقوط ( أقصد معرفة الأزواج )..


*الاحتمال المؤكد
ان حتى ولم يسقطا
كانوا سينجبوا
لان ما فائدة خلق الله لهم الاجهزة التناسلية!!
وحتى ان قلت انهم لم يكن لديهم المعرفة 
انا اللى اعرفة ان الله هو كان مصدر معرفتهم فى الجنة بمعنى كانوا يستمدوا معرفتهم منة
يعنى هو اللى كان سيعرفهم باى شئ حتى وان لم يسالوا عنة
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 مارس 2012)

> * كانوا سينجبوا*


من أين جاء لك الشك فضلا عن التأكيد؟!!



> * لان ما فائدة خلق الله لهم الاجهزة التناسلية!!*


سهل الرد على هذا السؤال فمثلا، لأنهم سينجبوا فيما بعد وهذا معروف في علم الله السابق، لكن السؤال الذي لم اجد إجابة عليه: 

كيف سينجبا وهما لا يعرفان أصلا أي إختلاف جنسي بل ولا يعرفان أي شيء عن الاجناس!!



> * انا اللى اعرفة ان الله هو كان مصدر معرفتهم فى الجنة بمعنى كانوا يستمدوا معرفتهم منة*


ايوة، اي معرفة ؟؟

شجرة المعرفة كان إسمها معرفة الخير والشر! والخير كان طبيعتهم ولم يكونا يعرفا الشر أصلا! ( انا لا اقول ان الزواج او الإنجاب شر بالطبع )



> * يعنى هو اللى كان سيعرفهم باى شئ حتى وان لم يسالوا عنة*



وليه معرفهمش قبل السقوط!!؟


----------



## القناص الجديد (9 مارس 2012)

طب هل صفات اللاهوت    تتناسب مع صفات الناسوت لكى يحدث اتحاد ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 مارس 2012)

> طب هل صفات اللاهوت    تتناسب مع صفات الناسوت لكى يحدث اتحاد ؟


ما علاقة إذا كانت تتناسب او لا تتناسب بحدوث إتحاد أصلا؟


----------



## القناص الجديد (10 مارس 2012)

يعنى مثلا فيه  تناقض صفات   بين اللاهوت والناسوت فكيف تم التغلب على هذه التناقضات   معلش هو سؤال غبى بس جيه على بالى


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 مارس 2012)

عندي سؤال



> الثالوث القدوس يتساوى في كل شيء جوهرياً، فنحن نؤمن بـ " جوهر واحد ثلاثة أقانيم "، وكلمة هيبوستاسيس في اللغة اليونانية تعني " ما يقوم عليه الشيء " وهى المقابل اليوناني للكلمة الآرامية " قنوما " المعربة إلى " أقنوم "، يمكن شرح الثالوث بطريقة بسيطة أيضاً كالآتي، الآب هو الإله من حيث الجوهر وهو الأصل ( أي المنبثق والمولود منه ) من حيث الأقنوم والإبن هو الإله من حيث الجوهر وهو المولود من حيث الأقنوم، والروح القدس هو الإله من حيث الجوهر وهو المُنبثق من حيث الأقنوم


كنت اود ان اسال
1- ما هو تعبير الثالوث القدوس في الاصل اليوناني ؟

2- هل ادق تعبير الثالوث القدس ولا الثالوث الاقدس ولا الثالوث القدوس ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 مارس 2012)

> يعنى مثلا فيه  تناقض صفات   بين اللاهوت والناسوت فكيف تم التغلب على هذه التناقضات   معلش هو سؤال غبى بس جيه على بالى


يعني اية تناقض بين الصفات؟!! وما المقصود بكلمة " التغلب "؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 مارس 2012)

*



 2- هل ادق تعبير الثالوث القدس ولا الثالوث الاقدس ولا الثالوث القدوس ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

القدوس..




 1- ما هو تعبير الثالوث القدس في الاصل اليوناني ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


τριάς 

أو 

Τριάδα

حسب الحالة الإعرابية ..



ارجو أن نركز على ما هو في الموضوع والسؤال فيه وليس في شيء لم نقله .. 
*


----------



## o0chsite0o (10 مارس 2012)

*




من أين جاء لك الشك فضلا عن التأكيد؟!!


أنقر للتوسيع...


قال لهم 
أثمروا واكثروا واملأوا الأرض
وبعدها قال: أخضعوها، وتسلطوا على سمك  				البحر وعلى طير السماء

يعنى الكلام دة كان قبل السقوط
لان ببساطة بعد السقوط فقد الانسان السيطرة على كل ما فى الارض 

**27 فخلق الله الإنسان  				على صورته. على صورة الله خلقه. ذكرا وأنثى خلقهم  				*
*28 وباركهم الله وقال  				لهم: أثمروا واكثروا واملأوا الأرض، وأخضعوها، وتسلطوا على سمك  				البحر وعلى طير السماء وعلى كل حيوان يدب على الأرض  				*
*29 وقال الله: إني قد  				أعطيتكم كل بقل يبزر بزرا على وجه كل الأرض، وكل شجر فيه ثمر شجر  				يبزر بزرا لكم يكون طعاما *
*30 ولكل حيوان الأرض  				وكل طير السماء وكل دبابة على الأرض فيها نفس حية، أعطيت كل عشب  				أخضر طعاما. وكان كذلك *
*





سهل الرد على هذا السؤال فمثلا، لأنهم سينجبوا فيما بعد وهذا معروف في علم الله السابق، لكن السؤال الذي لم اجد إجابة عليه: 

كيف سينجبا وهما لا يعرفان أصلا أي إختلاف جنسي بل ولا يعرفان أي شيء عن الاجناس!!


أنقر للتوسيع...


يام/ مولكا 
اعذرنى 
الله خلق رجل وانثى ولم يخلق اطفال!!!
حتى تقول انهم لا يعرفوا 
اذا كان ادم قد  درس الحيوانات واسلوبهم حتى استطاع ان يسمى الحيونات باسماء  
ليست اسماء عشوائية ولكن ناتجة عن معرفة بطبيعة الحيونات

20 فدعا آدم بأسماء  				جميع البهائم وطيور السماء وجميع حيوانات البرية. وأما لنفسه فلم  				يجد معينا نظيره

يعنى اية يا مولكا 
لم يجد نظير لة؟؟؟
بعد ما درس كل الحيونات ووجد الفرق بين الانثى والذكر
لم يجد لنفسة معينا
كيف تقول انة لا يعرف شئ عن الاجناس!!!






			ايوة، اي معرفة ؟؟

شجرة المعرفة كان إسمها معرفة الخير والشر! والخير كان طبيعتهم ولم يكونا يعرفا الشر أصلا! ( انا لا اقول ان الزواج او الإنجاب شر بالطبع )
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا قولت
لان النظرة الى الجنس واضح من خلال كلامك انة شر






وليه معرفهمش قبل السقوط!!؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


اكيد لكل شئ وقت
احنا ما نعرفش المدة اللى قبل السقوط كانت اد اية بالظبط
هل هى مئات السنين ولا عشرات ولا شهور   
ولا ملايين!!!!!!!

 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مارس 2012)

> * يعنى الكلام دة كان قبل السقوط*


دا خطأ، ليه ؟ بالدليل 

الأصحاح الأول كله تقريبا هو فلاش باك سريع على أحداث سريعة بدون تفصيل، فمثلا، فيما بعد في الأصحاحات التالية ستجد الكتاب يعيد قصة الخلق بشكل مُفصل ويعيد قصة خلق آدم ( لوحده ) و حواء ( لوحدها ) لكن في الأصحاح الأول جمع الإتنين على بعض وقال :

*
Gen 1:26  وقال الله: «نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا فيتسلطون على سمك البحر وعلى طير السماء وعلى البهائم وعلى كل الارض وعلى جميع الدبابات التي تدب على الارض». 
Gen 1:27  فخلق الله الانسان على صورته. على صورة الله خلقه. ذكرا وانثى خلقهم. 
Gen 1:28  وباركهم الله وقال لهم: «اثمروا واكثروا واملاوا الارض واخضعوها وتسلطوا على سمك البحر وعلى طير السماء وعلى كل حيوان يدب على الارض». 


وفي الأصحاحات التالية :




Gen 2:7  وجبل الرب الاله ادم ترابا من الارض ونفخ في انفه نسمة حياة. فصار ادم نفسا حية. 
Gen 2:8  وغرس الرب الاله جنة في عدن شرقا ووضع هناك ادم الذي جبله. 


Gen 2:15  واخذ الرب الاله ادم ووضعه في جنة عدن ليعملها ويحفظها. 
Gen 2:16  واوصى الرب الاله ادم قائلا: «من جميع شجر الجنة تاكل اكلا 
Gen 2:17  واما شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فلا تاكل منها لانك يوم تاكل منها موتا تموت». 
Gen 2:18  وقال الرب الاله: «ليس جيدا ان يكون ادم وحده فاصنع له معينا نظيره». 
Gen 2:19  وجبل الرب الاله من الارض كل حيوانات البرية وكل طيور السماء فاحضرها الى ادم ليرى ماذا يدعوها وكل ما دعا به ادم ذات نفس حية فهو اسمها. 
Gen 2:20  فدعا ادم باسماء جميع البهائم وطيور السماء وجميع حيوانات البرية. واما لنفسه فلم يجد معينا نظيره. 
Gen 2:21  فاوقع الرب الاله سباتا على ادم فنام فاخذ واحدة من اضلاعه وملا مكانها لحما. 
Gen 2:22  وبنى الرب الاله الضلع التي اخذها من ادم امراة واحضرها الى ادم. 
Gen 2:23  فقال ادم: «هذه الان عظم من عظامي ولحم من لحمي. هذه تدعى امراة لانها من امرء اخذت». 
Gen 2:24  لذلك يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بامراته ويكونان جسدا واحدا. 
Gen 2:25  وكانا كلاهما عريانين ادم وامراته وهما لا يخجلان. 
*


ففي البداية وضع إجمالا للقصة بطريقة الفلاش باك، ولهذا قال لهما هما الإثنين.. في حين انه عندما عادل ليفُصّل القصة ذكر أن آدم في البداية ثم حواء منه ..




> * لان ببساطة بعد السقوط فقد الانسان السيطرة على كل ما فى الارض *



هذا جميل ولكن للأسف الإستنتاج غير دقيق لانك تفترض أن الكلام مفصل زمنيا وهذا غير صحيح، الأصحاح الاول كله تقريبا هو إجمالا، وفيما بعد في الأصحاح الثاني تم تفصيل القصة ..

فالإجمال جعله يذكر أشياء حدثت قبل وبعد السقوط بسرعة والتفصيل أوضح لنا الترتيبات كلها ..



> * الله خلق رجل وانثى ولم يخلق اطفال!!!*


فكرة غير صحيحة، لانك تفترض ان طالما هما " رجلا " و " أنثى " فهما يعرفان، وهذا قياسا على الرجل والانثى الحاليين، اي الرجال والنساء الحاليين الذين هم تحت الخطية أيضا، فالقياس خاطيء...


وأيضا لم اجد جوابا :

* كيف سينجبا وهما لا يعرفان أصلا أي إختلاف جنسي بل ولا يعرفان أي شيء عن الاجناس!!

*


> * حتى تقول انهم لا يعرفوا *



هم فعلا لم يكونا يعرفا :

قبل السقوط : 
Gen 2:25  وكانا كلاهما عريانين ادم وامراته وهما لا يخجلان. 

بعد السقوط :*
Gen 3:7  فانفتحت (؟) اعينهما وعلما **(؟) **انهما عريانان** (؟)**. فخاطا اوراق تين وصنعا لانفسهما مازر.

تعليقي : لماذا تمرر كلمة " إنفتحت " وكلمة " علما " وكلمة " عريانان " ؟

Gen 3:8  وسمعا صوت الرب الاله ماشيا في الجنة عند هبوب ريح النهار فاختبا ادم وامراته من وجه الرب الاله في وسط شجر الجنة. 
Gen 3:9  فنادى الرب الاله ادم: «اين انت؟». 
Gen 3:10  فقال: «سمعت صوتك في الجنة فخشيت لاني عريان فاختبات». 


سبب الإختباء كان الخوف لانهما عريانان، فكيف كانا يكلمان الرب قبل ذلك وهما عريانان ولا يخجلان من أنفسهما او من الرب؟!! 


بل وفي نص حرفي صريح :

Gen 3:11  فقال: «من اعلمك انك عريان؟ هل اكلت من الشجرة التي اوصيتك ان لا تاكل منها؟» 

من اعلمه انه عريان؟ هذا يعني أنه لم يكن يعلم انه كان عريانا هو وإمرأته، فكيف تعترض على أنهما " رجلا " و " إمرأة " وليسا أطفالا لا يعرفان ؟
الكلام واضح!

*


> * اذا كان ادم قد  درس الحيوانات واسلوبهم حتى استطاع ان يسمى الحيونات باسماء  *


*

من اين حصلت على هذا الملون بالاحمر ؟

*


> * ليست اسماء عشوائية ولكن ناتجة عن معرفة بطبيعة الحيونات*


*
لا اعرف من اين اتيت بهذا التقرير!! فمن قال انها عشوائية او ليست عشوائية وما قيمة هذا في الموضوع ؟

فمثلا ، الجمل، دعاه مثلا : جمل ، ما المفيد في هذه الجملة ؟

*


> * لم يجد نظير لة؟؟؟*


*
لم يجد من يشبهه ويساويه كالحيوانات الأخرى ..
*


> * بعد ما درس كل الحيونات ووجد الفرق بين الانثى والذكر*


*

من اين اتيت انه " درس " كل الحيوانات هذه ؟
ومن اين اتيت بأنه " وجد الفرق بين الانثى والذكر " ؟


وبفرض الجدل، حتى لو عرف الفرق بين الأنثى والذكر في الحيوانات فمن الذي قال انه عرف الفرق بين الأنثى والذكر في الإنسان؟!!


كل هذه افتراضات تضعها انت بلا دليل . وكلها لا تخدم الموضوع ..

*


> * كيف تقول انة لا يعرف شئ عن الاجناس!!!*


*
زي الناس، تم بيان ذلك..

*


> *لا قولت*


*

فين قلت ان الكلام شر " نصا " ؟ لاحظ انك تنسب إلي كلاما محددا،، إقتبس لي إقتباس مباشر حرفي صريح أقول فيه هذا القول، وإلا عليك الإعتذار ..
*


> * لان النظرة الى الجنس واضح من خلال كلامك انة شر*


*
هذا واضح لك انت فقط، لكن ليس واضح لي فأنا لا اعتبر الجنس ( في الزواج ) شرا، انت لا تفرق بين أن يكون الجنس بعد " السقوط في الخطية " وبين أن اقول " ان الجنس نفسه شراً " حاول التمحيص في كلامي، فكلامي دقيق ..


وبرضو ماردتيش :

**يوة، اي معرفة ؟؟

شجرة المعرفة كان إسمها معرفة الخير والشر! والخير كان طبيعتهم ولم يكونا  يعرفا الشر أصلا! ( انا لا اقول ان الزواج او الإنجاب شر بالطبع ) 			 		

*


> * اكيد لكل شئ وقت*



دي إجابة على سؤال تاني في موضوع ثالث!!

السؤال تاني :

* وليه معرفهمش قبل السقوط!!؟ 


لما اقول لك " ليه " تقول  لي " عشان .... " .. تفضل ..

*


> * احنا ما نعرفش المدة اللى قبل السقوط كانت اد اية بالظبط*


*
انا مالي بالمدة أصلا ؟

حطها مليار سنة ، او حطها 5 ثواني، ورد على السؤال ..


*


> *هل هى مئات السنين ولا عشرات ولا شهور
> ولا ملايين!!!!!!!*


إفترض اي فرض وقول لي الجواب،،





*الكلام لا يكون بالإفتراضات غير المدعمة بدليل ..*


----------



## o0chsite0o (11 مارس 2012)

> فالإجمال جعله يذكر أشياء حدثت قبل وبعد السقوط بسرعة والتفصيل أوضح لنا الترتيبات كلها .


*معلومة اول مرة اعرفها
هل اكدها المفسرين لسفر التكوين؟

اريد ان اعرف ما المقصود فقط  ب:*

* وباركهم الله وقال لهم: أثمروا واكثروا واملأوا الأرض، وأخضعوها، وتسلطوا على سمك البحر وعلى طير السماء وعلى كل حيوان يدب على الأرض 
دى اتقالت امتى ولو كانت بعد السقوط كيف يقول الله تسلطوا على الارض!!
شكرااااااااااااا
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مارس 2012)

> * هل اكدها المفسرين لسفر التكوين؟*


يعني لو جبت مفسرين يقولوها هاتصدق لأن المفسرين قالوا كدا ؟! لكن مني مش هاتصدق!؟





> *وباركهم  الله وقال لهم: أثمروا واكثروا واملأوا الأرض، وأخضعوها، وتسلطوا على سمك  البحر وعلى طير السماء وعلى كل حيوان يدب على الأرض
> دى اتقالت امتى ولو كانت بعد السقوط كيف يقول الله تسلطوا على الارض!!*




غالبا بعد السقوط، والجزء الثاني يوضح ان الأمر مازال ملتبسا عندك، الموضوع كله " إجمالا " ، مثلا مثلا مثلا


قامت الثورة في مصر ثم حدثت حوادث كثيرة واستلم الجيش الدولة ثم أجريت الإنتخابات البرلمانية ثم جاء الرئيس!

الكلام دا حصل قبل تنحي الرئيس السابق ولا بعده ؟

هناك جزء قبل وهناك جزء بعد ، الأسلوب معروف بإسم فلاش باك، اي ذكر الأحداث السابقة بطريقة سريعة ،، تذكر ان هذا السفر موسى الذي كتبه بمعنى ان شخصا فيما بعد هو الذي كتبه فهو يكتب الماضي فعندما يذكر تارة ويفصل تارة فهذا غير مستغرب..

التسلط لا يعني فقط أن يكون الحدث قبل السقوط بل يمكن ان يكون :

قبل السقوط : وبالتالي الحدث يذكره موسى النبي إيجازا ، اي يكتب ما حدث دون ترتيب لان الأصحاح الاول كله لمحات سريعة

بعد السقوط : ولنا في ذلك دليل :

*
Gen 9:1  وبارك الله نوحا وبنيه وقال لهم: «اثمروا واكثروا واملاوا الارض. 
Gen 9:2  ولتكن خشيتكم ورهبتكم على كل حيوانات الارض وكل طيور السماء مع كل ما يدب على الارض وكل اسماك البحر. قد دفعت الى ايديكم. *



لاحظ وصية الإثمار وبعدها " الخشية " ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مارس 2012)

بالمانسبة انا لسة منتظر الإقباس الحرفي..


----------



## القناص الجديد (11 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> يعني اية تناقض بين الصفات؟!! وما المقصود بكلمة " التغلب "؟


 يعنى مثلا  المحدوديه  والامحدوديه  وباقى الصفات     التى لا تجتمع مع بعضها        فى الاتحاد          :shutup22:


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مارس 2012)

> يعنى مثلا  المحدوديه  والامحدوديه  وباقى الصفات     التى لا تجتمع مع بعضها        فى الاتحاد          :shutup22:



مشكلتك ليست في التناقض ( غير الموجود ) بل في أنك تقارن اللاهوت بالناسوت أصلا!!!


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مارس 2012)

> وباقى الصفات     التى لا تجتمع مع بعضها        فى الاتحاد


يعني اية لا تجتمع ؟


----------



## Bassem Farag (12 مارس 2012)

o0chsite0o قال:


> *الثانى:حواء اكلت واغوت ادم ولكن ماذا كان سيحدث اذا رفض ادم ان يأكل؟*
> *الثالث:لو لم ياكلا من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر هل كانوا ادم وحواء فى خلود وماذا عن الانجاب*
> *هل كانوا سينجبوا ايضا وهل كلهم كانوا هيبقوا فى خلود ؟*


 
*أخى الحبيب مولكا هل مثل هذه الأسئلة الأفتراضية - ماذا لو؟ - لها أهمية عقيدية؟*
*بمعنى هل توضح عقيدة ما فى المسيحية أو تهدمها؟*
*إن كانت الإجابة نعم .. فأرجو توضيح العقيدة المبنية أو المنهدمة من جراء السؤالين السابقين*
*أما إذا كان الأمر لا يعدو محاولة للفهم المتكامل ... فأرجو توضيح وجهات النظر بأقوال آباء وليس مجرد آراء شخصية .. حتى لو كان صاحب الرأى يحمل لقب قمص أو محاضر فى دورة اللاهوت الدفاعى* :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 مارس 2012)

> *أخى الحبيب مولكا هل مثل هذه الأسئلة الأفتراضية - ماذا لو؟ - لها أهمية عقيدية؟*


لا عزيزي، ليس لها اهمية، ويمكنك ومن حقك ان تقف عندها وتقول " انا لا اناقش إفتراضات الآن " ..



> *بمعنى هل توضح عقيدة ما فى المسيحية أو تهدمها؟*


لا...



> *فأرجو توضيح وجهات النظر بأقوال آباء وليس مجرد آراء شخصية .. حتى لو كان صاحب الرأى يحمل لقب قمص أو محاضر فى دورة اللاهوت الدفاعى* :dance::dance::dance:



مش فاهم الجملة الأخيرة دي!!


----------



## Bassem Farag (12 مارس 2012)

Bassem Farag قال:


> *أما إذا كان الأمر لا يعدو محاولة للفهم المتكامل ... فأرجو توضيح وجهات النظر بأقوال آباء وليس مجرد آراء شخصية .. حتى لو كان صاحب الرأى يحمل لقب قمص أو محاضر فى دورة اللاهوت الدفاعى* :dance::dance::dance:


 
*اقصد اذا كنت حضرتك شايف ان رأى القمص تادرس فى موضوع النقاش هو راى شخصى خاص به ومبنى على استنباط فى غير محله من اقوال الاباء
فأرجو أيضاً من حضرتك ايضاح رأيك ب أقوال آباء
والا الأمر يصبح مجرد رأى شخصى لحضرتك وغير ملزم لأى حد
معلش انت اللى علمتنا كده فتقبل كلامى بصدر رحب وماتزعلش منى*

*عموما وبما ان حضرتك اكدت على انه امر افتراضى وليس له جانب عقائدى
فالامر يحتاج لبحث اكثر دقة يشمل رؤية التقليد المقدس المتكاملة حول موضوع الزواج والجنس لان قصر الزواج على مبدأ الانجاب هو امر غير دقيق فى رأيى*


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 مارس 2012)

> *اقصد اذا كنت حضرتك شايف ان رأى القمص تادرس فى موضوع النقاش هو راى شخصى خاص به ومبنى على استنباط فى غير محله من اقوال الاباء*



ليس خطأ في الإستنباط، بل أراه في غير محله اصلا، الكلام لا اراه يقول هذا المعنى على الإطلاق اصلا..



> * فأرجو أيضاً من حضرتك ايضاح رأيك ب أقوال آباء*



لا وقت لدي لكتابة المحاضرات فبالطبع لا وقت لدي للبحث عن هذا الأمر الذي سيكون مشتتا في كتابات الآباء ..



> * والا الأمر يصبح مجرد رأى شخصى لحضرتك وغير ملزم لأى حد*


بالطبع! وهل انا قلت عن رأيي انه رأي ملزم ؟ أنسيت الذي قلته انا في الدورة ؟

طبعا رايي رأي شخصي حتى إن تبعته بأقوال اباء ..



> * معلش انت اللى علمتنا كده فتقبل كلامى بصدر رحب وماتزعلش منى*


حبيبي ، دا انا افرح لما تتعاملوا كدا معايا لأن بكدا اضمن انكم اتعلمتم اللي في الدورة وهاتطبقوه مع الكل ودا معناه انكم هاتكونوا محاورين أقوياء بفكر نقدي قوي.



> *لان قصر الزواج على مبدأ الانجاب هو امر غير دقيق فى رأيى*



لا اتفق معك ( رايي ) ولكن لان الموضوع ليس عن هذا المجال فلا اريد مناقشته الآن ...


----------



## حسين دوكي (12 مارس 2012)

*ارجو استاذي مولكا حذف مشاركتي التي في المحاضرة الرابعة لانني وضعتها بالخطا لان سؤالي كان بخصوص تلك المحاضرة سؤالي هو: كلمة الابن التي في الثالوث هل هي كلمة رمزية يعني مش فعلا بنوية ام فعلا الاب ابنه الابن؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 مارس 2012)

> *لمة الابن التي في الثالوث هل هي كلمة رمزية يعني مش فعلا بنوية ام فعلا الاب ابنه الابن؟*



تقصد اية بـ " رمزية " ؟


----------



## Bassem Farag (12 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> طبعا رايي رأي شخصي حتى إن تبعته بأقوال اباء .. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> *معلش مفهمتش دى هو مش لما الراى يكون مبنى على كلام الاباء بيكون تعليم صحيح وملزم طالما البناء سليم والاستنباط فى محله؟
> ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 مارس 2012)

حبيبي انا بقول عن رايي لو تبعته بأقوال اباء هو غير ملزم، قلنا ان الملزم هو التقليد، ارجو ان لا تنسوا هذا..

باب الإجتهاد مفتوح طبعا!!


----------



## حسين دوكي (12 مارس 2012)

حسين دوكي قال:


> *ارجو استاذي مولكا حذف مشاركتي التي في المحاضرة الرابعة لانني وضعتها بالخطا لان سؤالي كان بخصوص تلك المحاضرة سؤالي هو: كلمة الابن التي في الثالوث هل هي كلمة رمزية يعني مش فعلا بنوية ام فعلا الاب ابنه الابن؟*


 
*اقصد انها مش بنوية حقيقية فقط للتقريب للعقل البشري زاي ما تقول لربنا ايدك دايما سنداني ربنا مش عنده ايد لكن ده دلالة علي القوة و القرب*


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 مارس 2012)

> *اقصد انها مش بنوية حقيقية  فقط للتقريب للعقل البشري زاي ما تقول لربنا ايدك دايما سنداني ربنا مش  عنده ايد لكن ده دلالة علي القوة و القرب*


لا طبعا، النوة حقيقية، ولكن ما معنى " البنوة " أصلا؟

عندما نشرح للمسلمين نشرح لهم " عدم الشيء " بمعنى انك تشرح لهم اننا لا نقول ان الله إتخذ صاحبة وانجب منها طفلا سماه عيسى!!

هذا ما نقوله لهم في جهة : المجاز ، اي اللفظ نفسه ليس بالمعنى الجنسي المتعارف عليه بين البشر، لكن الإبن كيان حقيقي بالطبع..


----------



## mr_antonyous (22 مارس 2012)

تم التحميل والقراءة


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 مارس 2012)

تسجيللللللل حضور دة كمان قريته ربنا يبارككم​


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أبريل 2012)

*دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - التطبيق العملي 1 : من هو النبي؟*


----------

